# Welches bike für TRANSALP????



## CubeSebi (22. November 2008)

hi, ich möchte 2009 meine erste transalp fahren.
zu welchem bike würdet ihr mir raten 
ich hab das cube ams 100 von 2009
das cube ams 125 k18 von 2009
oder fast das cube fritzz von 2009
in aussicht
reicht mir dass cube ams 100 auch schon oder wird es mit diesem bike zu einer tortour?

MFG CUBESEBI


----------



## junkyjerk (23. November 2008)

ich denke die goldene mitte mit 125mm federweg sollte nicht nur für die transalp reichen. wenn du mehr federweg willst, nimm halt das fritzz...

edit: wie ich grad auf der cube-homepage gesehen hab, hat das 125 ja jetzt 130mm federweg am heck, das sollte, denke ich, mehr als ausreichen.. für touren, marathons und alpencross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (23. November 2008)

Der Fitzz ist wohl eher die Bergabfraktion.
AMS 100 ist für mich eher der Marathon/XC Renner
Ich würde für einen AX den AMS 125 wählen. 

Allerdings kannst du eigentlich mit allen oben genannten Typen nicht viel falsch machen. Orientiere dich am besten daran was sonst das Jahr über für Dich beim Mountainbiken im Vordergrund steht. Mit dieser Vorliebe würde ich den das gewünschtes Bike aussuchen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## jan84 (23. November 2008)

Stereo kommt nicht in Frage? Funktioniert bei mir hervorragend als Allrounder. 

grüße
jan


----------



## CubeSebi (23. November 2008)

nein dazu ist bei leider mir die kasse zu knapp


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. November 2008)

Bei mir wäre es ganz klar das Fritzz. Kommt natürlich drauf an wo
du genau entlang willst. 

Das ams 100 reicht normalerweise vollkommen aus. 

Wenn die Route nicht über allzu technische Trails hast du sicherlich 
mit allen drei Bikes spaß. Im Endeffekt zählt halt doch die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Rüssel__ (23. November 2008)

Ist nicht das Stereo sogar billiger wie das Fritzz??


----------



## CubeSebi (23. November 2008)

nein glaube nicht und wenn würde ich mir leider eh nur das k18 leisten können


----------



## benne1989 (23. November 2008)

Ich glaube kaum das du das Fritzz günstiger als das Stereo bekommst.


----------



## CubeSebi (23. November 2008)

oh sorry hab mich getäuscht


----------



## polo (23. November 2008)

kauf' das rad, was für deine üblichen touren am besten geeignet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (23. November 2008)

Was kostet denn das Fritzz und das Stereo??
Denn mein Dealer hat mir auch schon das neue Stereo the one schmackhaft gemacht.
Würd mich grad mal interessieren was du da für nen Preis hast??

Grüsse


----------



## CubeSebi (23. November 2008)

fritzz the one â¬2.999,00
fritzz k18 â¬ 2.399,00stereo k18 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11005/cube-stereo-white-n-black-k18-2009.html?tr=900
â¬2.199,00


----------



## Rüssel__ (23. November 2008)

Nah schau und für 2400,- bekommst ein Stereo the one
Wieviel willst oder kannst denn ausgeben für das neue bike??

Grüsse


----------



## CubeSebi (23. November 2008)

wenn ihr sagt das ams 100 reicht dann nehm ich das ams 100 
hab näml vor mir nochn downhill zu kaufen


----------



## Polli (23. November 2008)

..hängt natürlich stark von der Route ab - wenns eine normale, klassische ist würde ich immer das leichteste Rad nehmen. Wenns ne Freeride tour wird natürlich nicht umbedingt. MMn reichen 100 m fast immer. Bin dies jahr eine transalp mit hardtail gefahren, dass ist 4 kg leichter als mein altes fully mit den ich vor ein paar jahren gefahren bin. würde ich aus so wieder machen...


----------



## emvau (23. November 2008)

CubeSebi schrieb:


> das cube ams 125 k18 von 2009



also ich fahre einen kinesis viergelenker mit magura asgard, d.h. 100 hinten und vorne. mir ist heuer am geiseljoch die kettenstrebe gebrochen und konnte mir dann im zillertal ein cube ams 125 mit fox talas (140 federweg) leihen. 

ich war ziemlich enttäuscht von diesem rad. imo ist das eine fehlzusammenstellung. der hinterbau ist schwerfällig und verkraftet den federweg von 140 mm überhaupt nicht. ich bin den cross dann auch downhill mit eingefahrener gabel gefahren, denn ich ertrage einfach nicht, wenn vorne sanft gefedert wird und hernach der tritt in den ar*** kommt. da ist mein mittlerweile geflicktes noname 100/100 mit der an sich als schwerfällig verschrieenen asgaard wesentlich geschmeidiger. als trail hatte ich übrigens unter anderem das tuxer joch und das pfundererjoch unter den stollen.

fazit: wenn das ams125 in frage kommt, dann empfehle ich dir, zu testen. ich hab schon des öfteren bikes geliehen und war mit keinem so unzufrieden wie mit dem ams125, obwohl es das teuerste bike gewesen sein dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chill^out (26. November 2008)

polo schrieb:


> kauf' das rad, was für deine üblichen touren am besten geeignet ist.



Richtig! Für nen AC reichen die genannten Bikes allemal...


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. November 2008)

Ich würd mir ein Rad nehmen, das mir das ganze Jahr paßt. Extra für einen Cross eins kaufen bringt nichts. Alle der genannten Bikes passen.


----------



## CubeSebi (27. November 2008)

ja, klar deshalb ja ich fahr gerne cc aber auch dh deshalb mag ich mir kein enduro oder all mountain kaufen und mit nem downhill über die alpen is denk ich nicht so toll


----------



## RagazziFully (2. Dezember 2008)

Bei unserer Transalp im Sommer ist mein Bro' mit einem komplett ungefederten Bike mit Felgenbremsen gefahren (fährt sonst nur Rennrad), und er ist Prima über die Alpen gekommen. 
Es war übrigens keine Radweg-Weicheiertour sondern richtiges Mountainbiken mit teilweise über 100km und 2000hm pro Tag inkl. viel kletterei und heftigen und verblockten Abfahrten (wird halt etwas ungemütlich + langsam so ganz ohne Federgabel) , also für den allerersten und selbst organisierten Alpencross ein ganz ordentliches Programm.

Also über die Frage ob es mit nem 100mm-Fully zur "Tortur" wird kann ich nur schmunzeln, das ist doch ne Sänfte! Das reicht dicke, mehr unnötigen Federweg ("All-Mountain") würde ich persönlich nicht mitschleppen.. oder nimm gleich ein Hardtail 

Im Grunde genommen ist das Bike überhaupt nicht so wichtig wie viele denken, wir haben auch Leute getroffen die ihre edlen S-Works Stumpjumper Fullys und ähnliche Kaliber vorsichtig den Berg runtergetragen haben. Das ist dann eher peinlich..


----------



## lowisbmx (4. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich ist es egal welches Rad du wählst, Hauptsache du fühlst dich darauf wohl. 
Bei unserem Alpencross war alles vertreten, Hardtail, leichte Fully's und Freerider. Ich selbst bin mit meinem Nicolai Bass gefahren, alternativ hätte ich mein Rocky ETSX nehmen können, und muss sagen dass ich es nicht bereut habe. Gut, bei den Tragepassagen hat man halt ein paar Kilo mehr zu tragen, aber bergab kann man's dafür laufen lassen. Zumal wir am Gardasee noch Zeit hatten und ich den 601 noch nicht gefahren bin....
Beim nächsten Alpencross werde ich dieses Rad wieder verwenden. Ein weiterer Vorteil (finde ich) ist die entspanntere Sitzposition, gerade wenn man mit Rucksack unterwegs ist.


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Dezember 2008)

...denke , das ams 100 reicht völlig !!!! lg , kati


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (6. Dezember 2008)

Fahre selbst ein AMS pro 100 und meine Bekannte ein AMS pro 125. Ich würde bei klassischen Alpenüberquerungen das AMS pro 100 vorziehen. Der Federweg reicht alle mal aus und ein Kilo ist ein Kilo. 

Sollte die Tour allerdings eher in die Freeride Richtung tendieren, ist das 125er sicherlich die bessere Wahl.

Du must aber den Rest des Jahres auch noch mit dem Rad zurecht kommen und somit sollte die üliche Streckenauswahl im Vordergrund stehen. Den Alpencross schaffst du bei  genügend Grundkondition und ein wenig Fahrkönnen sicherlich mit beiden Rädern.

Viel Spaß und unfallfreies Fahren.


----------



## anda (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du genug Power hast zum rauftreten, würd ich auf jeden Fall das Frizz nehmen!!
Bergab wirds dann umso lustiger!!!
Fahr selbst auch mit 150mm Federweg Alpen-X!

Aber wie die anderen schon sagten: kauf dir eins mit dem du das ganze Jahr über Fun hast!!!


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (24. Dezember 2008)

Habe auch ein AMS pro 2008 und eine Bekannte das AMS pro 125. Beide Räder in 18" und auch sonst fast gleiche Ausstattung.

Wie bereits erwähnt für klassische Touren würde ich das AMS pro nehmen, wenn die Strecken etwas rauher oder die Aufstiege evtl. sogar mit der Bahn gemacht werden, ist das 125er die bessere Wahl.

Wir werden im Sommer eine Tour ca. 16.000 hm fahren und ich werde auch das AMS pro 100 nehmen. Ist einfach ein klasse Bike für jeden Zweck.

Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Frankster72 (3. Januar 2009)

mal noch eine Frage,

ich hab dieses Jahr vor meine 1. Transalp zu fahren. Trainiere auch schon fleisig. Hab ein leichtes 100mm/100mm Fully zur Auswahl und ein All Mountain 130mm/130mm. Hätte jetzt spontan das All Mountain vorgezogen trotz 1kg mehr gewicht, fährt sich einfach entspannter.
Auf der anderen Seite, ich schaffe derzeit kontinuierlich wenn ich jeden Tag bike, ca. 40km und 600hm / Tag. (mit dem leichten Fully)
Das ist eigentlich zu wenig auch wenn ich nur den kleinen Alpencross (ca. 300km fahre) in einer Woche.

Von daher bilde ich mir schon ein das das Bike entscheident ist und jedes gramm zählt, auch an der ausrüstung. Wollte mir eigentlich speziell für den Alpencross (und natürlich auch wegen fun) ein Enduro kaufen. Komme aber langsam wieder davon weg. 

Obwohl es ja auch light enduros gibt...
naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (3. Januar 2009)

@frankster72

nein, die paar gramm haben nich so einen einfluss.

aber ich würd mir bei deiner kondition überlegen ein alp x zu fahren. wenn doch nimm das leichtere bike mit ner leichten route 

greetz


----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. Januar 2009)

@frankster72

Beim Bike spielt das Gewicht bis zu einer gewissen Grenze keine soooo große Rolle. Hauptsache du fühlst dich drauf wohl.

Jedoch bin ich der Meinung das man bei der Ausrüstung auf jedes Gramm achten sollte.
Denn man merkt schon einen Unterschied ob man von morgens bis abends 9kg auf dem Rücken hat, oder nur 5kg.

Mein Alpen-X Rucksack wog gepackt für eine komplette Woche mit 420km/14200hm genau 5,2kg inkl. 18 Energieriegel. Und ich habe absolut nichts vermisst.....


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> @frankster72
> 
> Beim Bike spielt das Gewicht bis zu einer gewissen Grenze keine soooo große Rolle. Hauptsache du fühlst dich drauf wohl.
> 
> ...




Geil...sag ich da nur.....doch wie schafft man 5,2kg am Tag der Abfahrt mit 18 ENERGIE Riegel...

pro Tag 2,5 Riegel. plus Mittagessen, Frühstück, Abendessen...

1x Riegel Powerbar wiegt alleine schon 65g, denn die LUFT Riegel von Aldi und co. zähle ich da mal nicht als ENERGIE...! und die soll es ja bringen.

Dazu dann noch einen ordentlichen 30 Ltr Ruck-Sack mit ca. 1250g
da wäre man ja schon bei ca.der hälfte des Gesamtgewichts... 2420g

Braucht ihr NIX für ne woche Urlaub, lauft ihr mit evtl. nassen Radschuhen und stinkigen Radklamotten durch HOTEL oder Hütte.....??

Bitte um Zusendung oder einstellen der Packliste...


----------



## Frankster72 (3. Januar 2009)

das thema interessiert mich auch 

@scottiee
wie sollte man konditionell vorbereitet sein? ich bin auch schonmal 54km / 740hm an einem tag gefahren, war dann aber für die nächsten 2 tage fertig!


----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Geil...sag ich da nur.....doch wie schafft man 5,2kg am Tag der Abfahrt mit 18 ENERGIE Riegel...
> 
> pro Tag 2,5 Riegel. plus Mittagessen, Frühstück, Abendessen...
> 
> ...



Hätte ja nicht gedacht das ihr so geschockt seid 
Ich war auch der einzige in unserer Gruppe der während der Alpen-X Woche sein Gewicht gehalten hat. Alle anderen haben Gewicht verloren, was ja für eine Unterversorgung spricht....
Allerdings hab ich auch nicht alle Riegel gefuttert, 4 Stück sind übrig geblieben. Also weiteres Tuning potenzial 

Um eins vorweg zu nehmen. Es wurde nicht 7 Nächte lang nur in Hütten geschlafen sondern auch wechselweise in Hotels. Dort kann man seine Sachen problemlos über Nacht Waschen lassen. In Hütten kann man seine Klamotten (wenn nötig) von Hand waschen.

Zur Packliste.
-Rucksack
-kleine Digi-Cam mit Neoprentasche
-Mini-Helmcamera mit Ersatzbatterien und Speicherkarten (lass ich nächstes mal daheim...)
-Geldbeutel (---> ausgemistet und nur das nötigste drin)
-Handy
-Brillenputztücher
-Mag. Tabletten
-Traubenzucker (lass ich nächstes mal daheim)
-Autoschlüssel (wirklich nur ein einziger Schlüssel, kein ganzes Schlüsselbund)
-lange Gamaschen (nächsten mal genügen kurze)
-Gore Colibri Regenjacke
-Gore Colibri Regenhose
-dünner/eng anliegender Fleecepulli
-lange Windstopper Handschuhe
-Kopftuch (gegen die Sonne)
-Armlinge
-Beinlinge
-Windstopper Helmmütze (lasse ich nächstes mal daheim)
-ultraleichte Windweste von Pearl Izumi
-winziges dünnes Handuch
-dünne/sehr leichte 3/4 Stoffhose
-T-Shirt
-Ersatzsocken
-zwei Unterhosen
-kleiner Microfaserbeutel mit micro-Tube Zahnpasta, Zahnbürste, meiner Medizin, micro-Tube Shampoo (hab mich eine Woche nicht rasiert  )
-18 Energieriegel
-Federgabel-Luftpumpe von Magura (!!!)


Am Bike:
-Mini-Pumpe
-zwei Paar Ersatz Bremsbeläge, Reifenheber, zwei (leichte) Ersatzschläuche, kleiner Lappen, kleines Fläschchen Öl, Micro-Multitool, Kettenstück und Kettenschloß
-eine 0,75 Liter Trinkflasche

An mir:
-Schuhe 
-kurze Radhose
-Socken
-Funktionsunterhemd
-kurzes Trikot
-kurze Bike-Handschuhe
-Helm
-Brille

Und jetzt "Feuer frei !!!"


----------



## Suedlicht (3. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> das thema interessiert mich auch
> 
> @scottiee
> wie sollte man konditionell vorbereitet sein? ich bin auch schonmal 54km / 740hm an einem tag gefahren, war dann aber für die nächsten 2 tage fertig!





Mach dir mal nicht allzuviel Gedanken über die Kilometer und die Höhenmeter. Du hast noch ein halbes Jahr Zeit zum trainieren und wenns so weit ist hast du Urlaub und musst nicht mehr arbeiten also hast du den ganzen Tag Zeit und den Kopf frei um die Kilo/Höhenmeter abzustrampeln. Achte lieber auf eine gleichmässig besetzte Gruppe, meine Taktik funktioniert nur wenn alle nichts drauf haben


----------



## Frankster72 (3. Januar 2009)

danke für die packliste, sind auf jedenfall gute tipps.
ich sehe du hast kein trinksystem im rucksack. reichen die 0,75l am Rad?

@suedlicht
mache mir schon sorgen, in 4 monaten solls losgehen. trainieren schon seit ca. 3 monaten recht intensiv. hatte eine lange mountainbike pause. würde aber sagen ich bin jetzt wieder ähnlich fit wie früher. 
wenn ich 10 statt 7 tage für die tour plane bin ich auf der sicheren seite denk ich. meine mitfahrer sind derzeit konditionell ähnlich beisammen. schaun wir mal. wenn alle stricke reissen würd ich die tour auch abbrechen. nur probieren möchte ich es mal. ist ein lange gehegter jungendtraum.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. Januar 2009)

Die einzelne 0,75er Flasche genügt normalerweise.
Man kann recht oft in Quellen, Brunnen, Restaurants, Gasthöfen und Hütten nachfüllen.
Wenn du dir unsicher bist dann pack eine 0,5Liter Volvic Flasche als Notreserve in deinen Rucksack.
Leer wiegt die praktisch nichts und voll sind die 0,5kg kaum absolut erträglich.

Mit zwei Flaschenhaltern läßt sich das Bike schlecht bis garnicht tragen (Schultern).

Trinkblase möchte ich nicht da das je nach Volumen locker 2 bis 3,5kg Mehrgewicht im Rucksack sind und die spürt man gewaltig (hab ich zuhause ausprobiert).
Außerdem kann man bei der Trinkblase den Füllstand schlecht kontrollieren und nachfüllen ist auch nicht so einfach wie bei einer Trinkflasche.

Mach dir um dein Trainingspensum keine so großen sorgen.
300km in einer Woche sind absolut machbar.
Bedenke das du von morgens bis Nachmittags Zeit hast die Tagesetappe zu bewältigen. Du muss also nicht Nonstop durchkurbeln sondern wirst genug Zeit für mehrere kurze und mindestens eine lange (Mittags-) Pause haben.

Jedoch solltest du ein paar Testtouten mit gepacktem Rucksack machen bevor du dich auf Tour begibst da da Fahren mit Rucksack doch was anderes ist als ohne.

Wie kommt es das du schon im April einen Alpen-X machst??? ist das nicht ein büschen früh?!
Da hats doch noch Schnee auf den Alpenpässen?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Hätte ja nicht gedacht das ihr so geschockt seid
> Ich war auch der einzige in unserer Gruppe der während der Alpen-X Woche sein Gewicht gehalten hat. Alle anderen haben Gewicht verloren, was ja für eine Unterversorgung spricht....
> Allerdings hab ich auch nicht alle Riegel gefuttert, 4 Stück sind übrig geblieben. Also weiteres Tuning potenzial
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich mach was falsch oder habe NUR ALDI Klamotten..?

ne hab ich nicht..nur feinstes Material...und leichtes noch dazu..alles einzeln abgewogen jede Hose, jede Socke immer wieder verbessert...und mit anderen Herstellern verglichen..im Laden mit ne Waage rum gerannt...

Bisher 5 Transalps gefahren...ohne Digicam, ohne Helmcamera, ohne Handtuch, ohne Reifenheber, ohne Gabelpumpe, ohne 2 ten Schlauch (meiner einer wiegt 93g) ohne Lappen zum säubern, leichtes Tool mit 102g incls Kettennieter, 1x U-Hose, ohne Gamaschen (wofür sind die GUT) keinen Autoschlüssel... und nur 6 Riegel...trotzdem...mein SACK wiegt komplett am TAG der Abfahrt immer 6kg

Beispiel:
Windjacke 76g, Fleecejacke 250g, Shirt für Abends 156g...leichte 280g Badeschlappen..!!
Trikot 156g, Regenjacke 240g, kurze Regenhose 196g... um nur mal aufzuzeigen das ich NIX so schweres schleppen muß


Trotzdem HUT ab für Fahrfertig 5,2KG---

Schaffe ich auch in 2009 wieder nicht...trotz ASSOS GORE, polartec und co....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (3. Januar 2009)

@scalpel: Was wiegt denn dein Rucksack? Es gibt ziemlich gute 30L Rucksäcke mit um die 700g. 
Findet man unter www.racelite.de


Zum Thema Bike: Lieber ein Bike mit etwas mehr Federweg, das einem auch in erschöpften Zustand sicher den Berg runter bringt, dafür am Gepäck ordentlich Gewicht sparen.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Windjacke 76g, Fleecejacke 250g, [...] ...leichte 280g Badeschlappen..!!



Alles Sachen die ich nicht dabei hatte....



Jocki schrieb:


> @scalpel: Was wiegt denn dein Rucksack? Es gibt ziemlich gute 30L Rucksäcke mit um die 700g.
> Findet man unter www.racelite.de



Mein Rucksack wiegt 1310gr. 
Allerdings wiegen meine Riegel nur 50gr. das Stück......


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Januar 2009)

mein Rucksack ist nun leichter 25 ltr reicht auch aus...

Badelatschen brauche ich..alleine schon wegen Bakterien in den Duschen und ich möchte nicht mit den evtl. dreckigen durchnässten Radschuhen auch noch am Abend rum laufen.

einen neuen DEUTER Speed Lite 30ltr Sack von genau ca. 730g einer der ersten ohne Regenhülle hab ich auch noch, doch der Tragekomfort..na ich weiß ja nicht so recht ..

O.K. Fleece Pulli könnte man noch ein wenig sparen aber so viel leichter als meine 100er Jacke ist der wohl auch wieder nicht....zumindest am Abend wenn es frisch ist find ich das ganz angenehm.

na ja und 50g riegel..welche Marke denn, wenn schon Riegel dann müssen die auch Nährwerte vorweisen können sonst kann ich ne salami mitnehmen..


----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. Januar 2009)

Beim Rucksack war mir das Tragesystem und die Handhabung/Staumöglichkeiten wichtiger als das Gewicht.
Mir hätte auch ein 20ltr Daypack genügt aber der wäre dann zu vollgestopft gewesen.
Ich mag es nicht wenn ich den ganzen Rucksack ausräumen muss nur weil ich was bestimmtes suche.
Und die Unterteilung (oben/unten) finde ich auch klasse. Ich hatte meinen Hütten/Hotelkram und die Waschsachen im unteren Fach und alles was ich Tagsüber auf der Tour brauche, im oberen Fach.
Sehr, sehr praktisch das ganze.....
Ach ja.....
Auf den Hütten gibts normalerweise "Hüttenlatschen".
Und meine Gore Tourenschuhe waren zwar dreckig aber nie durchnässt.

Aber jeder wie er mag.

Wir hatten auch jemanden in der Gruppe der das Kontrastprogramm abgezogen hat.
Sein Rucksack wog schätzungsweise um die 12kg....... nachdem er vor der Abfahrt noch ein paar Sachen rausgeräumt hatte!
Er hatte sogar mehrere Bücher dabei, zum lesen abends.....
Trotzdem war er einer der schnellsten Berghoch und auch Bergrunter.....
Allerdings hat man ihm angemerkt das sein Rücken das nich so dolle fand.


----------



## Suedlicht (4. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> danke für die packliste, sind auf jedenfall gute tipps.
> ich sehe du hast kein trinksystem im rucksack. reichen die 0,75l am Rad?
> 
> @suedlicht
> ...




ein paar Tipps ob du was damit anfangen kannst musst du selbst entscheiden: in vier Monaten?? Da ist April, das ist viel zu früh wenn du nicht gerade die leichte Via Claudia fährst! Sucht euch eine Tour aus die euch nicht überfordert oder euch an die Grenzen bringt dazu gehört auch die Beschaffenheit der Wege bzw Auffahrten, fährt man 1000 Hm auf Asphalt hoch ist das einfacher als wenn man auf Schotter fährt oder gar auf Trail. Bei den Abfahrten darauf achten dass es nicht zu schwierig wird, sonst schiebt oder trägt man seine Mühle plötzlich den Berg runter und das muss es auch nicht sein. Les dich hier im Forum richtig ein, du bekommst hier fast zu jedem Weg Infos über Schwierigkeiten oder Dinge die einem User gefallen haben oder nicht, wenn du Fragen hast bekommst du hier fast immer die Infos die du brauchst. Ein Reservetag ist auch was gutes, ergibt aber meistens ein Problem wenn man am Ankunftsort schon was vorab buchen will.

Mein Richtwert ist immer wenn ich im Kalenderjahr 2000 Km (bei uns ists gut hügelig ist aber nur max 150 Hm Anstiege) in den Beinen hab kanns losgehen, muss aber meistens mit 1500 Km starten und das reicht auch immer!!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (4. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Zur Packliste.
> [...]
> -Ersatzsocken
> -zwei Unterhosen



das lässt sich noch optimieren: Ersatz-Unterwäsche ist unnötig.

Die verschwitzten Teile werden im Quartier gewaschen, gut ausgewrungen, wieder angezogen und trockengewohnt. Bei den Funktionsfaserteilen ist das eine Sache von ca. 1 Stunde. Die Feuchte spürt man schon nach 2 Minuten nicht mehr.

So mache ich das seit 3 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (4. Januar 2009)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> das lässt sich noch optimieren: Ersatz-Unterwäsche ist unnötig.
> 
> Die verschwitzten Teile werden im Quartier gewaschen, gut ausgewrungen, wieder angezogen und trockengewohnt. Bei den Funktionsfaserteilen ist das eine Sache von ca. 1 Stunde. Die Feuchte spürt man schon nach 2 Minuten nicht mehr.
> 
> So mache ich das seit 3 Jahren.



Funktioniert, aber die Gemütlichkeit ("Jetzt sei doch mal gemütlich!" ) lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Am besten klappts imho wenn man sich verschiedene Packlisten durchliest, sich daraus was eigenes zusammenstellt (man kennt seine Ansprüche ja am besten) und das ganze einfach mal auf einer 2-3Tagestour in heimischen Landen ausprobiert, wem die Möglichkeit fehlt der kann ja auch mal probieren zuhause zwei bis drei tage zu Touren und in der Zeit nur mit dem Zeug aus dem Rucksack zu leben . 

Letztendlich beeinflusst das was an Klamotten dabei ist ja auch das Fahrverhalten auf Tour. 
Wenn man nur Radhose + warme Beinlinge dabei hat funktioniert das im Sommer zwar in der Regel ausreichend gut bis um den Gefrierpunkt. Aber dann darf halt bei schlechtem Wetter nichts schiefgehen (massive Panne, Verletzung , ...) und man muss halt einfach vorsichtiger sein bzw. noch stärker aufs Wetter achten als wenn man Klamotten für nen entspr. breiten Einsatzbereich dabei hat.
Es stimmt zwar, dass man auf den typischen Routen eigentlich immer "mitten" in der Zivilisation ist, in der Regel auch noch Handyempfang hat, trotzdem ist es mitten in der Zivilisation auch unangenehm und auch nicht allzugesund wenn man mit Minimalbekleidung jenseits der 2000 Meter bei Temparaturen um Null und viel Nass von Oben&Unten mehrere Stunden schieben muss oder womöglich dort auch noch festsitzt und evtl. auf Hilfe wartet / warten muss. 

Minimalgepäck auf der Transalp gerne, aber dann bitte nur wenn man schon ne  Erfahrungen auf Mehrtagestouren und im Alpinen Gelände hat und nicht großartig drüber diskutieren muss was man mitnimmt. 


grüße
jan


----------



## Frankster72 (4. Januar 2009)

Suedlicht schrieb:


> fährt man 1000 Hm auf Asphalt hoch ist das einfacher als wenn man auf Schotter fährt oder gar auf Trail. Bei den Abfahrten darauf achten dass es nicht zu schwierig wird, sonst schiebt oder trägt man seine Mühle plötzlich den Berg runter und das muss es auch nicht sein.



Training ist eine Sache, aber Spassfaktor ist mir z.B. auch sehr wichtig. Von daher würde ich versuche soviele Trails wie`s geht mitzunehmen, Alphat versuche ich eher zu meiden. Kann gut sein dass ich für eine Transalp noch nicht bereit bin, bin Dir sehr dankbar für Deine Tipps. Hatte nur gesehen dass im April schon geguidete Touren angeboten werden und ich kriege immer mehr Lust...

Aber wegen dem anderen Punkt: Schieben oder Fahren, da hängt doch sehr viel vom Bike ab. Mit einem plüschigen All Mountain Fully gleiten man auch eher ruppige wege entspannt runter, gerade wenn man konditionell nicht mehr top fit ist, mit einem strafferen Fahrwerk braucht es da weit mehr kondition. Auch wenn es auf wurzeligen oder steinigen Trails bergauf geht hilft ein aktiver hinterbau entspannt hochzukommen. Und Last not Least ist Gewicht auch ein riesenthema...

Von daher stelle ich nochmal ganz provokant die Frage:
*Was ist das beste Bike für eine Transalp*?

Und zwar im dem Sinn, max. Spassfaktor! Also leicht und entspannt über die Strecke, keine Nachteile bei Ansteigen, Spass bei Abfahrten und handlich bei kniffligen Trails.

*Trailrakete?
All Mountain?
Light Freerider/Enduro?
Leichtes XC Fully?
Gewichtsoptimiertes Hardtail?
*
Wäre eigentilch was für eine Umfrage, posted bitte mal mit Begründung....

Und ausserdem was sollte man an einem Rad noch verändern um es Transalp tauglicher zu machen? z.B. Reifenwahl etc...


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Januar 2009)

XC Fully, weil es die ausgewogenste Mischung von Komfort und Gewicht hat. Da ein AX ebenfalls etwas von allem bietet, ist meiner Meinung nach auch das Rad, das etwas von allem bietet, das Beste für dieses Vorhaben.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (4. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> Von daher stelle ich nochmal ganz provokant die Frage:
> *Was ist das beste Bike für eine Transalp*?
> 
> Und zwar im dem Sinn, max. Spassfaktor! Also leicht und entspannt über die Strecke, keine Nachteile bei Ansteigen, Spass bei Abfahrten und handlich bei kniffligen Trails.
> ...



Die Frage kann man sooo pauschal nicht beantworten da zu sehr abhänging von den persönlichen Vorlieben dem individuellen Fahrkönnen und der gewählten Alpen-X Route.

Genauso kannst du fragen welches das beste Auto für den Alltag ist:

SUV
Kombi
Cabrio
Kleinbus
Sportwagen
Geländewagen

Jeder wird dir eine andere Antwort geben.....


----------



## Frankster72 (5. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Die Frage kann man sooo pauschal nicht beantworten da zu sehr abhänging von den persönlichen Vorlieben dem individuellen Fahrkönnen und der gewählten Alpen-X Route.
> 
> Genauso kannst du fragen welches das beste Auto für den Alltag ist:
> 
> ...



ich denke man kann schon, worum es geht stand ja bei der frage dabei. Ums auf die Autos zu übertragen, mit welchem Auto hat man den meisten Fun Alpenpässe zu fahren. Da wäre meine Wahl ein sportliches kurvengängiges Cabrio.

Und ja, hier im Forum gehts natürlich auch darum unterschiedliche Meinungen zu hören. Davon kann man sich dann selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Januar 2009)

Vergiß dabei aber nicht as es auch 1-4 Tage regnen kann , und viele schöne Pässe oder Hütten erreicht man nicht über Asphalt...

Deshalb wäre für mich ein Geländewagen der richtige Begleiter auf einer Transalp....incls. der schönen Passe...

Fahr mal den Passo Verva mit nem Cabrio...viel Spass..oder hoch zur La Baita das klappt bestimmt..nur danach..kannste dein cabrio vergessen...

Zum Thema...

für mich kommt eigentlich nur ein leichtes XC Fully zum einsatz....denn überwiegend fängt damit bergauf ja der Spass an wenn bei den meisten anderen mit den Bikes jenseits der 12,5kg der Spass bergauf aufhört.

Denn es ist nicht selten das DU auf einer Transalp mehr als 1000hm am STÜCK hoch kurbeln muss...und bergab bereitet ein MTB mit mehr Federweg natürlich mehr FUN, doch mit Rucksack dazu noch in der Gruppe immer vor Augen es darf NIX schief gehen, denn Stürzen wären ja oftmals das aus eines AX unter diesen Gesichtspunkten hat mir bisher ein leichtes Fully am meisten Spass gemacht. Wobei ich vielleicht mit nem Hardtail auch zurecht kommen würde...doch das Experiment habe ich bisher noch nicht gewagt 6-8 Tage mit Rucksack dazu am Heck ungefedert duch die Alpen..??


----------



## Dieselwiesel (5. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wobei ich vielleicht mit nem Hardtail auch zurecht kommen würde...doch das Experiment habe ich bisher noch nicht gewagt 6-8 Tage mit Rucksack dazu am Heck ungefedert duch die Alpen..??



War kein Problem mit dem HT.
Aber einen dicken Reifen sollte man hinten schon drauf haben.....

Ich würde übrigens ein gut motorisiertes SUV für die Alpen nehmen 
Da passt auch das Bike hinten rein, und die Ski's.......


----------



## anda (5. Januar 2009)

Bin schon Transalp mit Race-Hardtail (80mm, 10,5kg), Touren-Fully (100mm, 13kg)und 2008 mit nem Enduro (150mm, 14,5kg) gefahren!

Am meisten Fun hatte ich heuer mit dem Enduro!!
Und da man bei einer Transalp eh den ganzen Tag Zeit für ca. 2000Hm hat, kann man ruhig 1km/h langsamer fahren!!

Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden!!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Januar 2009)

Ja, wenn DU alleine fährst geht das, doch wenn die meisten ein Raceorientiertes Fahrverhalten an den Tag legen, siehst DU mit deinem 14KG Teil ALT aus....

fährst  also duch den Gruppendruck immer im Drehzahlbegrenzer..und das funktioniert nicht ne woche lang.

da hilft es dir auch nicht wenn DU wieder alleine FUN hast auf dem Trail bergab.....

aber egal...

Festgestellt habe ich das meistens die Leute die sowieso schon nicht so GUT trainiert oder vorab nicht so viel gefahren sind auch das schwerste Bike und den fettesten Rucksack schleppen..und wundern sich bzw. schmulzen dann über evtl. DOPING Mittel die man genommen hätte..!!

Also ich bleibe dabei....Hardtail oder leichtes Fully mit 2.1  Reifen reicht mir um glücklich zu werden aus.

Warum 2.25er oder gar 2.35er Reifen verbauen..?? wo möglich noch mit 200g Schläuchen und 550g schweren Felgen...dazu dann noch Federwege ab 130mm aufwärts...na ja ich weiß nicht warum ich mich 7 tage so quälen sollte..! wenn man es doch sooo schön haben könnte mit einem fahrfertigen >10kg XC Fully a'la Cannondale Scalpel......

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch zu schlecht trainiert mit meinen 7500kM MTB im Jahr..!

Mag ja sein das ich da zu "Weicheimäßig" bin....

schwer bin ich selbst, da muss ich wenigstens leichte/haltbare hochwertige Massenware haben...

Topeak Satteltasche, Lenkertasche hab ich alles probiert, braucht man nicht..!
Klappert, wackelt, belastet das Sattelgestell und Lenker, die Fahrdynamic extra noch, zudem sind diese Teile Nässeempfindlich etc....alles MIST....

Hab ich alles im Rucksack das ZEUG was da rein kommt....

Trinkblase is sowieso "No-go" beim AX..!

P.S. mach doch mal wer ne thread auf wo wir die AX Klamotten, Ausrüstung, Packlisten etc. zerreden können..scheint doch auch den ein oder anderen zu interessieren.....das Frühjahr und die AX Planung kommt....


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (5. Januar 2009)

Das mit der Ausrüstung halte ich für eine gute Idee.

Die Diskussion mit den Bikes hat nur begrenzt Sinn, den es hängt zu viel von der Gruppe, dem Fahrer, der Kondition, der Länge, den Höhenmeter, und und und und und ab. Also sehr schwierig da zu einem Schluss zu kommen.

Wollte im Juli einen AX fahren und mich würde interessieren, welche Bekleidung mitgenommen wurde und welche Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt. Werde dieses Jahr mit einer Gruppe und Gepäcktransport fahren, mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (5. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn DU alleine fährst geht das, doch wenn die meisten ein Raceorientiertes Fahrverhalten an den Tag legen, siehst DU mit deinem 14KG Teil ALT aus....
> 
> fährst  also duch den Gruppendruck immer im Drehzahlbegrenzer..und das funktioniert nicht ne woche lang.
> 
> ...




Also ich hab hinauf aufs Pfunderer Joch schon so manchen Hardtail-Fahrer der geschoben hat, fahrend mit meinem Enduro überholt!!!
Und von wegen Doping!!!
Training!
Also. Wenn dich das nächste Mal einer mitn Enduro auf ner steilen Transalp-Etappe überholt, dann muß derjenige nicht gleich gedopt sein!!!!

Und die Mitfahrer sucht man sich eh vorher aus!!


----------



## Suedlicht (5. Januar 2009)

Mein optimales Bike ist das daß im Keller steht. Habe ich irgendwann mal 3000 Teuros zu viel mach ich mir drüber Gedanken ob es ein besseres gibt. Aber bei Frau und 2 kleinen Kiddis ist das eher unwarscheilich


----------



## Frankster72 (5. Januar 2009)

anda schrieb:


> Bin schon Transalp mit Race-Hardtail (80mm, 10,5kg), Touren-Fully (100mm, 13kg)und 2008 mit nem Enduro (150mm, 14,5kg) gefahren!
> 
> Am meisten Fun hatte ich heuer mit dem Enduro!!
> Und da man bei einer Transalp eh den ganzen Tag Zeit für ca. 2000Hm hat, kann man ruhig 1km/h langsamer fahren!!



bin in letzter Zeit viel probegefahren. Einiges steht noch auf der Liste. Das Enduro hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, beschleunigt ein bischen schlechter als ein am selben Tag gefahrenes Stumpjumper. Aber insgesammt sehr handlich, absoluter Spassbringer und die Bergauftauglichkeit nehm ich dir ab.

Ein Freund von mir fährt ein aktuelles 100mm Race Fully, er hat es sehr weich abgestimmt und das Rad ist bergab erstaunlich schluckfreudig. Von daher kann ich sicher auch die XC Fraktion hier verstehen. Aber rein vom Spassfaktor, Stufen, kleine Sprünge etc... ist so ein Enduro was feines.
Bin mal ein anderes 160mm Touren orientiertes AM gefahren, das war dagegen eher hochstelzig und unhandlich, also nix für einen AX.

Nochmal zu den Strecken, ich bin ja noch keinen Transalp gefahren. Aber ich stelle mir darunter eine Anreihung übelster Streckenabschnitte vor. Extrem schmale Trails quer zum Hang. Felsbrocken, von Kühen zertrampelte Weidewege. Passagen mit Leitern, z.T. Querfeldein, zT. extrem Steil bergauf und ab und oft weit entfernt von jeglicher Zivilisation...

Ein Hardtail z.B. würde man da über lange Strecken tragen müssen. Oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## anda (5. Januar 2009)

Je nach Fahrkönnen!
Hab schon Hardtailfahrer gesehen die es bergab so richtig krachen haben lassen!

Das wichtigste sind Top Bremsen (min 180/180) und ein guter Reifen(würd dir den neuen Fat Albert empfehlen)!

Alles andere hängt von der Strecke und von deinem Fahrkönnen ab!
Auch solltest du dich an deinen Kumpels, mit denen du die Transalp fährst orientieren! Denn wenn die alle Racelastig aufnweg sind , dann bit du mit nem Enduro sicher nicht so schnell begauf wie die!!

Aber: eine Transalp soll in meinen Augen ja kein Rennen sein, sondern in erster Linie soll sie Spass machen!!


----------



## Jocki (5. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> P.S. mach doch mal wer ne thread auf wo wir die AX Klamotten, Ausrüstung, Packlisten etc. zerreden können..scheint doch auch den ein oder anderen zu interessieren.....das Frühjahr und die AX Planung kommt....


 
Von mir aus gern, ich kann mich für so sachen begeistern. Ansonsten lohnt ein blick ins Outdoor forum. Da gibt es Ultraleicht freaks, die bleiben mit großem Rucksack, Zelt, Schlafsack, Isomatte, Kocher und Bekleidung unter 10kg. 

Da sollte der Transalprucksack sub 5kg eigentlich kein Problem sein.

P.S Ich wär sowieso für so ein Unterforum (multisport) wo man über mehrfach nutzbare Ausrüstung und dergleichen Diskutieren kann.


----------



## Alpennomade (5. Januar 2009)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Und jetzt "Feuer frei !!!"


 
Deine Packliste sieht ordentlich aus. Die 5,2 Kilo inklusive 18 Riegel entstammen jedoch aus deinem Reich der Träume. Oder deine Waage funktioniert nicht richtig.

Schreib doch mal die Einzelgewichte daneben.


----------



## powderJO (5. Januar 2009)

ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber da passt eniges nicht zusammen bei deiner planung/selbsteinschätzung. denn



Frankster72 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Strecken, ich bin ja noch keinen Transalp gefahren. Aber ich stelle mir darunter eine Anreihung übelster Streckenabschnitte vor. Extrem schmale Trails quer zum Hang. Felsbrocken, von Kühen zertrampelte Weidewege. Passagen mit Leitern, z.T. Querfeldein, zT. extrem Steil bergauf und ab und oft weit entfernt von jeglicher Zivilisation...



wird mit dieser kondition



Frankster72 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, ich schaffe derzeit kontinuierlich wenn ich jeden Tag bike, ca. 40km und 600hm / Tag. (mit dem leichten Fully) Das ist eigentlich zu wenig auch wenn ich nur den kleinen Alpencross (ca. 300km fahre) in einer Woche.



nicht funktionieren. auf keinen fall, egal mit welchen bike. es sei denn, du buchst eine freeride transalp, bei der du nur bergab fährst und berghoch geshuttelt wirst. was aber imho nix mehr mit einem alpenx zu tun hat. 

solltest du aber vorhaben, selbst hoch und runter zu fahren, würde ich mir in erster linie gedanken um ein intensveres und/oder effektiveres training machen. schaffst du es nicht deutlich besser zu werden, kannst du dir eine transalp wie du sie dir vorstellst abschminken. was dir dann bleibt ist die leichte via claudia variante oder eine ähnlich einfache route.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> Deine Packliste sieht ordentlich aus. Die 5,2 Kilo inklusive 18 Riegel entstammen jedoch aus deinem Reich der Träume. Oder deine Waage funktioniert nicht richtig.
> 
> Schreib doch mal die Einzelgewichte daneben.



Ja wohl, DU spricht mir aus dem Herzen...ich habe viele Bikeklamotten und andere Transalp notwendige Sachen.....doch wie gesagt....5,2 kg......mag ich auch bezweifeln...

Ich bin wirklich zu vielen Outdoor Läden mit einer Waage hingerannt.....zb. Globetrotter, die dachten schon ich sei bekloppt..bin ich ja auch...doch leider finde ich nicht's richtig leichtes....oder wenn leicht dann taugt das NIX....für 7 Tage in den Alpen bei allen erdenklichen Witterungen.

wie z.b FlipFlops...das ist NIX für ne Transalp..nur ne Notlösung...

denn wenn es ein paar Tage regnet..abends und auch tagsüber kalt ist....Du an deinem Rad am Abend einen Service machen musst, willst DU da Barfuß mit den "Zehenlatschen" draußen bei 5°Grad rum rennen..??

Und mit Socken in die DINGER...wie sieht datt denn aus..??? 

zumal die Socken ja sofort Nass sind....

So wer macht jetzt so enn THREAD auf..??

ich veröffentliche sofort meine in 3 jahren und mind. 5 Transalp's bewährte, immer wieder aktuallisierte, geänderte mit jeden erdenklich nützlichen TEIL selbst gewogenen Packliste.....

zumindest für meine Ansprüche-----

und die sind da...
möglichst keine Hüttenübernachtungen kein Matratzenlager, kein Zelt, keine Isomatte, kein Schlafsack...es soll ja noch einen Hauch von Luxus haben so ne Transalp, wie ein PENNER mit stickenden Klamotten, nassen verdreckten ollen Radschuhen möchte ich nicht rum rennen. Bin ja schon ALT.....

wenn möglich Pension, Hotel etc. mit HP...aber ohne Begleitfahrzeug....das ist dann ne "ganz" andere GESCHICHTE....


----------



## Dieselwiesel (5. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> Deine Packliste sieht ordentlich aus. Die 5,2 Kilo inklusive 18 Riegel entstammen jedoch aus deinem Reich der TrÃ¤ume. Oder deine Waage funktioniert nicht richtig.
> 
> Schreib doch mal die Einzelgewichte daneben.



Bin gerade Ã¼ber eine Stunde durchs Haus geflitzt um die ganzen Sachen zusammen zu sammeln und zu wiegen.
Hier das Ergebnis:

1310 âRucksack Deuter Trans Alp 30 (inkl. Kameratasche, einem Paket Tempos und BrillenputztÃ¼chern)
126gr -kleine Digi-Cam mit Neoprentasche (Tasche im Rucksackgewicht enthalten)
211 -Mini-Helmcamera mit Ersatzbatterien und Speicherkarten (lass ich nÃ¤chstes mal daheim...)
36 - Geldbeutel (---> ausgemistet und nur das nÃ¶tigste drin)
81 â Nokia Handy
11 âBrillenputztÃ¼cher (bereits im Rucksackgewicht enthalten !!!)
14 -Mag. Tabletten
19 -Traubenzucker (lass ich nÃ¤chstes mal daheim)
11 -AutoschlÃ¼ssel (wirklich nur ein einziger SchlÃ¼ssel, kein ganzes SchlÃ¼sselbund)
254 â VAUDE lange Gamaschen (nÃ¤chsten mal genÃ¼gen kurze)
308 -Gore Colibri Regenjacke
289 -Gore Colibri Regenhose
264 -dÃ¼nner/eng anliegender Fleecepulli (Fleecepulli ist in der WÃ¤sche; Ersatzweise dickes  Langarmtrikot welches eher schwerer ist)
43- Spezialized lange Windstopper Handschuhe
29- Ultra BUFF Kopftuch (gegen die Sonne)
74- BOC Armlinge 
164 âBOC Beinlinge
36 â GORE Windstopper HelmmÃ¼tze (lasse ich nÃ¤chstes mal daheim)
108 â Pearl Izumi ultraleichte Windweste von Pearl Izumi
48 -winziges dÃ¼nnes Handuch
294 â VAUDE Trekkinghose dÃ¼nne/sehr leichte 3/4 Stoffhose
126 â NIKE T-Shirt
33 â BOC Ersatzsocken
51 /StÃ¼ck -zwei Unterhosen
79 -kleiner Microfaserbeutel mit micro-Tube Zahnpasta, ZahnbÃ¼rste, meiner Medizin, micro-Tube Shampoo (hab mich eine Woche nicht rasiert  )
900 â Seeberger Trockenobstriegel 18 Energieriegel
194 â Magura Federgabel-Luftpumpe (wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr benÃ¶tigt)

* Also ich komme laut Taschenrechner auf 5164gr.  *  keine Ahnung was ihr bei eurer Zusammenstellung falsch macht.....
Die "fehlenden" 36gr. entfallen auf meine Medizin (Plastik Inhalator, wiegt fast nix)
Wenn man dann noch die Sachen abzieht welche ich nÃ¤chstes mal NICHT mehr mitnehme dann kommt man auf rund 4800gr.  
und ohne Federgabelpumpe (dieses Jahr kommt eine Stahlfedergabel rein) sind es sogar nur rund 4600gr. 
Da ich dieses Jahr lieber 12 Powerbars anstatt 18 Trockenobstriegel, mitnehme, sind sogar sub 4500 drin.
Von einem leichteren Rucksack will ich gar nicht erst reden.....
Noch fragen ?   

Bevor jetzt wieder unglÃ¤ubiges gestÃ¤nker kommt.....
Ich bin durchaus bereit das ein oder andere Teil auf der Waage zu Fotografieren aber bitte nicht den gesamten Rucksackinhalt!!!

Und da ich Eichgewichte habe kann ich euch auch sagen das meine Waage Grammgenau Anzeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (5. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> denn wenn es ein paar Tage regnet..abends und auch tagsüber kalt ist....Du an deinem Rad am Abend einen Service machen musst, willst DU da Barfuß mit den "Zehenlatschen" draußen bei 5°Grad rum rennen..??



Bei unserer Tour war es oberstes Gebot das von jedem der Bike-Service SOFORT bei Ankunft in Hütte/Hotel gemacht wurde. 
Ist aber doch auch kein Hexenwerk.
Bike abspritzen, Kette schmieren, Gabel schmieren dauert keine 10 Minuten. 
Bremsbeläge wechseln dauert ebenfalls max. 10 Minuten.

Hab doch keine Lust mich erst zu duschen, saubere Sachen anziehen um mich dann wieder ums dreckige Bike kümmern zu müssen ?!


----------



## Alpennomade (5. Januar 2009)

@dieselwiesel: so ähnlich sieht meine Packliste auch aus. Anscheinend ist dein Deuter in 30 leichter als meíner in 25. Egal.

Die größten Unterschiede: ich nehme noch Wechselklamotten zum biken mit. Wenn die anderen noch nass von der Wäsche sind. Hast du anscheinend nicht. Oder brauchst es nicht.  Mein Powerriegel wiegt 65 Gramm statt 50 Gramm. Und die Gewichte deiner Regenklamotten kommen mir ein wenig sehr gering vor (ok, ich vergleiche coolibri mit packlight.) Außerdem packe ich mir noch leichte Badelatschen ein. Wegen der Hygiene auf den Hütten, WC oder Dusche.

Ich habe auch noch einen ordentlichen Satz Karten oder Kopien der Kartenblätter mit. Man will sich ja nicht verfahren. Wenn du geführt wirst, brauchst du so etwas auch nicht.

Also so um den Daumen rum kann das dann schon hinkommen.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (5. Januar 2009)

Die Gore Colibri Sachen sind die leichtesten die Gore herstellt.



Alpennomade schrieb:


> @dieselwiesel: so ähnlich sieht meine Packliste auch aus. Anscheinend ist dein Deuter in 30 leichter als meíner in 25. Egal.



Hab ihn beim Kauf nicht ausgewogen. Also Glück gehabt....



Alpennomade schrieb:


> Die größten Unterschiede: ich nehme noch Wechselklamotten zum biken mit. Wenn die anderen noch nass von der Wäsche sind. Hast du anscheinend nicht. Oder brauchst es nicht.



Hab ich nicht vermisst.....




Alpennomade schrieb:


> Mein Powerriegel wiegt 65 Gramm statt 50 Gramm. Und die Gewichte deiner Regenklamotten kommen mir ein wenig sehr gering vor (ok, ich vergleiche coolibri mit packlight.)



Hab ja schon geschieben das dieses Jahr eher 12 Powerbars statt 18 Seeberger-Riegel reinkommen. Das spart zudem 120gr.




Alpennomade schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch einen ordentlichen Satz Karten oder Kopien der Kartenblätter mit. Man will sich ja nicht verfahren. Wenn du geführt wirst, brauchst du so etwas auch nicht.



Ja, war eine geführte Tour und fand das so prima das ich es jetzt wohl vermutlich immer so machen werde.
Bedenke jedoch das du bei einem Alpen-X nie alleine Unterwegs bist. So kannst du Gewicht von Landkarten Erste Hilfe Kit etc.. auf die Mitfahrer aufteilen. Das Gewicht schlägt also nicht zu 100% zu buche.


----------



## polo (5. Januar 2009)

da kann man noch viel sparen, v.a. beim rucksack, aber auch bei regenklamotten + fleece. und dann noch das radl daheim lassen + nackt fahren! und den ganzen riegel- und traubenzuckerquatsch eh weglassen.


----------



## peter muc (5. Januar 2009)

polo schrieb:


> und dann noch das radl daheim lassen + nackt fahren!



worauf fahren, wenn das Radl daheim bleibt ?


----------



## polo (5. Januar 2009)

guter punkt. nackt in der sänfte tragen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (5. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich geht's hier doch um's Bike und nicht die Klamotten. Meine Meinung: Das Bike ist egal. Man hat Spaß oder hat ihn nicht. Voraussetzung ist natürlich ein gewisses technisches Niveau, das aber jedes der diskutierten Bikes erfüllt. Sogar V-Brakes würden reichen.
Ich selbst hatte mit meinem 100mm XC Fully mit 56cm Flatbar und bissl Leichtbau viel Spaß. Selbst bei langen Abfahrten (Passo Zebru, Goldseetrail etc) haben mir die Marta 160/160 gereicht (keine Überhitzung, kein Fading bei 64kg Fahrer).
Also: Einfach losfahren und lieber trainieren statt diskutieren!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Januar 2009)

Rucksack Deuter Trans Alpine 25 1070g
Raincover für Rucksack 61g
Geldbörse mit Krankenvers. Karte, Eurocard und Bargeld 86g 
Nokia Handy 5140i 100g ohne Ladegerät
Magnesium 5x Beutel Verla 300mg 26g 
Vaude Regenjacke 240g
Gore kurze Regenhose AlpX 196g
dünne/eng 100er Fleece Jacke Gr.M für Abends oder evtl. wenn kalt für unterwegs 254g
Helmtuch hab ich unter dem Helm 26g 
Pearl Izumi Ärmlinge 64g 
Pearl Izumi Beinlinge 125g
Softshell Windstopper Helmmütze 35g
ASSOS Windweste 189g
Salewa Trekkinghose dünne/leichte 3/4 Stoffhose 286g
Mammut Hemd kurz für Abend 163g
Ersatzsocken MTB Falke RU-6 26g
1x Unterhose für abends 32g
1x kl. Tube Zahnpasta 10g, Zahnbürste 5g, meiner Medizin, 2x 50ml Duschgel incls. Shampoo 127g
5x Powerbar Energieriegel 349g 
1x Topeak ALU Luftpumpe 118g

Gesamt = 3588g


So, soviel im vgl. zu meinen mir vorliegenden Sachen

Doch leider ist das für mich keine komplette Liste um 6/7 Tage mit dem MTB plus Rucksack durch die Alpen zu fahren

Mir würde zum anziehen noch folgendes fehlen:

-	1 Ersatz Trikot
-	Lange wasserdichte Gummihandschuhe
-	Schuhe für Hütte/Hotel/Pension
-	1 Shirt für abends zum schlafen
-	1 Ersatz kurze Radhose
-	Knielinge
-	1x Ersatz Funktions-Unterhemd
-	1xdünne Windjacke mit 76g 
-	Überschuhe Wind/Wasser/Warm z.b Shimano MTB Rain
-	1x wasserdichte Socken Seal Skin

Des weiteren an WERKZEUG:
-	2x Ersatzspeichen/Nippel, hab ich davon beim letzten gebraucht
-	1x Ersatzschaltauge
-	2x Sätze Bremsbeläge XTR
-	2x Kettenverschlussbolzen
-	1x Ersatzschlauch 95g
-	1x Kurbelblattschraube
-	Flickzeug Park-Tool Pflaster die reichen
-	Kabelbinder
-	1x halb leere/volle Flasche Kettenöl 40g
-	Mini Tool Topeak mini6 mit zusätzlichem Kettennieter

Des weiteren als Sonstiges zu bezeichen wäre:
-	1 kurzes ABUS Schloss 60cm 
-	Pers. Ausweiß
-	Taschentücher TEMPO
-	1x Einweg Gummi Handschuhe

Des weiteren unter KÖRPERPFLEGE:
-	Gesäßcreme
-	Deospray klein 35ml 42g
-	Sonnencreme LSF-20 30ml 38g
-	Ein paar Tabletten, Nasenspray etc mit ca. 40g


Erste Hilfe--??? Da hab ich auch außer Pflaster NIX dabeieigentlich LEICHTSINNIG..

Als letztes noch das ESSEN:

-	Getränkepulver 6x Tüten a 13g Inhalt Xenofit
-	6x Powerbar GEL


So das wäre es dannmehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein


----------



## Frankster72 (5. Januar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> solltest du aber vorhaben, selbst hoch und runter zu fahren, würde ich mir in erster linie gedanken um ein intensveres und/oder effektiveres training machen. schaffst du es nicht deutlich besser zu werden, kannst du dir eine transalp wie du sie dir vorstellst abschminken. was dir dann bleibt ist die leichte via claudia variante oder eine ähnlich einfache route.



Bedenken habe ich, ohne Zweifel. Frage mich aber ob man wirklich ein Top Athlet sein muss um eine 'richtige' Transalp zu fahren. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass die meisten Biker die in den Bergen unterwegs sind, konditionell soviel stärker sind.

Heute hatte meine Tour z.B. knapp 40km bei 1090Hm - neuer pers. Rekord, das auf Schnee, tiefem Laub, zugefrohrenen Spurrillen etc.... Heute hätte ich mir wirklich mein All Mountain gewünscht.


----------



## jan84 (5. Januar 2009)

Bei der Masse an Infos dies zu dem Thema im Netz und dem Forum gibt ist die Diskussion imho relativ überflüssig. Wer ernsthaft Gewicht sparen will beim Gepäck brauch wie ich schonmal schrieb einfach entsprechende Erfahrungen und wer die nicht hat findet genug "auf Nummer sicher" Packlisten die sich in absolut humanen Gewichtsbereich abspielen. 
Außerdem sind die Anforderungen / Bedürfnisse einfach zu individuell. 



> Bedenken habe ich, ohne Zweifel. Frage mich aber ob man wirklich ein Top Athlet sein muss um eine 'richtige' Transalp zu fahren. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass die meisten Biker die in den Bergen unterwegs sind, konditionell soviel stärker sind.


Mein erster Alpencross war ne leicht abgespeckte variante der Joe-Route (hatten glaubich um die 12000Hm), zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich nen halbes Jahr ernsthaft Mountainbike gefahren, den Marathon in Frammersbach 3 Monate vorher musste ich nach einer Runde (60km irgendwas bissle über 1000hm) abbrechen. Erster Tag auf der Freiburger Hütte dann erstmal Kreislauf weggesackt, ab dem dritten Tag hatte ich mich dann gefangen, da wars "nurnoch" Quälerei . Toll wars trotzdem. Gruppe muss passen und man sollte Naturfreund sein .
Das ganze übrigens auf nem >13kg schweren 800Euro Hardtail mit 80mm Federweg . 


grüße
jan


----------



## powderJO (6. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> Bedenken habe ich, ohne Zweifel. Frage mich aber ob man wirklich ein Top Athlet sein muss um eine 'richtige' Transalp zu fahren. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen dass die meisten Biker die in den Bergen unterwegs sind, konditionell soviel stärker sind.



ein top-athlet im sinne von guter bis sehr guter marathon-fahrer musst du sicher nicht sein, um eine "richtige" transalp zu fahren. du solltest aber imho schon besser als du im moment trainiert sein, um bei der tour spaß zu haben. jan 84 schreibt ja selbst, dass es für ihn zwar schön, aber dennoch auch eine quälerei war. eine solche quälerei mindert nicht nur den spaßfaktor erheblich, sondern erhöht auch das riskio von stürzen   gerade wenn man sich viele trails bergab ausgesucht hat, für die man ja auch kraft und konzentration braucht. 
aber es ist ja noch ein wenig zeit bis zum tourstart - vor juni lässt die schneelage wahrscheinlich sowieso keine transalp zu, die pässe und trails wie den fimbapass, die bochetta di forcola oder oder oder drin hat. bis dahin kannst du ja noch fleißig trainieren. als ziel würde ich mir tagestouren vornehmen mit 80km und 2000hm. wenn du die als tagestour schaffst, wirst du auch jede transalp schaffen. mit spaß. und ohne quälerei.


----------



## scottiee (6. Januar 2009)

@frankster72

um den beitrag von powderjo zu komplettieren. vergiss nicht, dass du 7-10 tage täglich auf dem sattel sitzt. kann bei fehlender kondition ganz schön demotivierend sein wenn du morgens aufwachst und weisst die heutige etappe wird noch härter als die gestrige. und ganz wichtig ist, wenn du technisch anspruchsvolle abfahrten gewählt hast, noch die konzentration nach nem 1000hm uphill zu haben. aber das hat powderjo auch bereits erwähnt, ist aber kein zu unterschätzender faktor wenn du heil wieder zurück kommen willst.

greetz


----------



## Alpennomade (6. Januar 2009)

@frankster72: fahre einfach los und habe Spaß an deiner Transalp. Du wirst genug Leute auf einem AX sehen, die ganz normal trainiert sind, Spaß haben, es einfach machen und nicht alles totlabern.

Es ist keine Südpol-Expedition.


----------



## powderJO (6. Januar 2009)

Alpennomade schrieb:


> Es ist keine Südpol-Expedition.



da hast du recht (hatten wir das nicht schon mal?) aber zwischen deiner expedition und seiner momentan möglichen tagesleistung von 40km und knapp 1000hm liegen eben noch eine ganze menge fitness-level. 
und auf dem level, in dem er sich im moment befindet, würde ich ihm auf keinen fall raten, zu einer transalp zu starten - jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn er mehr will als die via claudia in der leichten variante. alleine der anstieg zum fimbapass von ischgl aus z.b. ist schon mehr, als das was er bisher an einem tag schafft. und da willst du ihn "einfach losfahren" lassen....?


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Januar 2009)

anda schrieb:


> Also ich hab hinauf aufs Pfunderer Joch schon so manchen Hardtail-Fahrer der geschoben hat, fahrend mit meinem Enduro überholt!!!


Du bist auch ein Einheimischer, der vor der Tür mal auf die Schnelle in 20 unterschiedlichen Varianten 2000hm reiten kann. Diese Möglichkeit haben viele andere nicht.


----------



## Frankster72 (6. Januar 2009)

Puh ihr macht mir Angst!!!

Ich hab jetzt Urlaub und kann fast jeden Tag trainieren. Bald wird daraus aber nur 1-2 Touren an den Wochenenden bis zur Transalp. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wenn ich 4h gefahren bin nach einer größeren Pause/Essen mich nochmal ein paar h aufs rad zu setzen. Aber 2000 Hm pro Tag sind für mich utopisch, auch am nächsten Tag dann einfach wieder ne harte Etappe.... krass.
Was spricht eigentlich dagegen eine Transalp in 10 oder 14 Tagen zu fahren? Evt. mit Ruhetagen zwischendrin als reinen Bike und Spass Event.

Zu den Abfahrten, laut Gepäckliste hat niemand Protektoren mit dabei.  Gerade wenn die Konzentration sinkt und die Sturzgefahr steigt wäre dies doch bei einer Transalp sinnvoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> Puh ihr macht mir Angst!!!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt Urlaub und kann fast jeden Tag trainieren. Bald wird daraus aber nur 1-2 Touren an den Wochenenden bis zur Transalp. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wenn ich 4h gefahren bin nach einer größeren Pause/Essen mich nochmal ein paar h aufs rad zu setzen. Aber 2000 Hm pro Tag sind für mich utopisch, auch am nächsten Tag dann einfach wieder ne harte Etappe.... krass.
> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen eine Transalp in 10 oder 14 Tagen zu fahren? Evt. mit Ruhetagen zwischendrin als reinen Bike und Spass Event.
> ...



Protektoren würde ich beim normalen Alpencross (kein Freeride ...) nicht mitnehmen. Wenn du dir unsicher bist steigst du ab und schiebst, fertig. Technisch solltest du maximal 80% von dem Fahren was du zuhause fährst, also  nie bewusst ans Fahrtechnische Limit gehen wenn du dir in irgendeiner Weise unsicher bist.

Prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen eine Transalp auf 10-14 Tage auszudehen. Setzt euch mit der Planung selbst auseinander. Besorgt euch Kartenmaterial / Software (Stanciu, Traumtouren Transalp) und guckt euch einfach mal verschiedene Varianten an. Wenn ihr nicht in der Hochsaison fahrt, also vllt. im Sept. startet sucht ihr euch im vorraus in den meisten Orten die an der Route liegen übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und übernachtet dann halt nach Bedarf, die Dauer der Gesamttour ist dann auch einfach von eurem Fitnesszustand / Befinden auf der Tour abhängig. 

Bei deiner Beschreibung deines Fitnesszustandes würde ich wenn die Mitfahrer ähnlich drauf sind zwischen 1000 und 1400Hm am Tag planen. Meiner Erfahrung nach geht in den Alpen ungefähr ein drittel mehr an Höhenmetern als bei Touren im Mittelgebirgsraum bzw. Gebieten wo die Hm auf viele kleine Anstiege verteilt sind. 



> alleine der anstieg zum fimbapass von ischgl aus z.b. ist schon mehr, als das was er bisher an einem tag schafft. und da willst du ihn "einfach losfahren" lassen....?


Den Anstieg fährt man ohne die Tragepassage bei mittlerer/ordentlicher Fitness in vielleicht 2 Stunden (hab nie auf die Uhr geguckt) und dann nochmal 45mins fahren und tragen bis auf den Pass. Wenn man z.B diesen Anstieg im eigenen Tempo fährt sehe ich bei den genannten Tagesleistungen garkein Problem den Aufstieg samt abfahrt vom Fimbapass an einem Tag zu machen.



> ein top-athlet im sinne von guter bis sehr guter marathon-fahrer musst du sicher nicht sein, um eine "richtige" transalp zu fahren. du solltest aber imho schon besser als du im moment trainiert sein, um bei der tour spaß zu haben. jan 84 schreibt ja selbst, dass es für ihn zwar schön, aber dennoch auch eine quälerei war.


Quälerei muss ja nichts schlechtes sein, das Erlebniss wars wert, ich würde es im Nachhinein gesehen nicht anders machen. 

Viel hier hört sich wild/gefährlich an, aber es ist wie gesagt keine Polarexpedition, Ihr seid im Urlaub, habt Zeit und immer in der Zivilisation unterwegs. Wichtig sind die Leute mit denen du Unterwegs bist und das drumrum. Und es sind "nur" ein paar lange Eintagestouren hintereinander.

grüße
Jan


----------



## anda (6. Januar 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Du bist auch ein Einheimischer, der vor der Tür mal auf die Schnelle in 20 unterschiedlichen Varianten 2000hm reiten kann. Diese Möglichkeit haben viele andere nicht.



Ja!
Ich wollt ja nur sagen, daß nicht jeder gleich gedopt ist!


----------



## powderJO (6. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> Puh ihr macht mir Angst!!!



das war nicht die absicht und ich denke auch nicht, dass du angst haben musst. schließlich trainierst du ja. wenn du das regelmäßig machst (warum kannst du nicht unter der woche trainieren, wenn du arbeitest?) sind die 2000hm an einem sommertag (ist ja deutlich länger) als tagestour sicher nicht so problematisch und utopisch wie sich das im ersten moment anhört. 
für die transalp hieße dass dann in etwa 1500 bis 1600hm gut machbare höhenmeter am tag mit denen du planen kannst.
alternative: du nimmst dir wirklich 14 tage zeit und fährst extrem kurze tagesetappen. finde ich aber nicht so sinnvoll, da du erstens mehr geld investierst (übernachtungen, verpflegung...) und zweitens es sich doch dann ganz gewaltig in die länge zieht und du auch gefühlsmäßig nicht richtig voran kommst. sinnvoll finde ich einen bis 2 tage  mehr zu haben als eigentlich nötig, damit man die option auf einen ruhetag hat wenn man es braucht oder es nicht anders geht  z.b weil das wetter nicht mitspielt.


----------



## grothauu (6. Januar 2009)

Ich denke dass es keine pauschale Aussage zum Spannungsfeld Höhenmeter-Quälfreude-Tourenspaß gibt.

Plan doch die Tour einfach so, dass du alternative Wegführungen hast, die dir je nach Lust und Laune oder auch nach Wetter und Tagesform unterwegs Varianten ermöglichen. So ist die Chance, Spaß zu haben, am größten. Und für mich zählt nur das. Du fährst doch für *dich* und nicht um sonst wo mit Hm oder Extremübergängen zu prahlen. Wer aus so was seine "Freude" zieht kann einem ohnehin nur Leid tun, weil er was kompensieren muss. Das heißt umgekehrt nicht, dass Schweiß und Qual nicht hinterher Freude bereiten können. Du und nur du musst hier deinen Weg finden. Plane flexibel.
ULi


----------



## Alpennomade (6. Januar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> und da willst du ihn "einfach losfahren" lassen....?



Ja. Zur Not läuft er dann hoch. 

Und anschließend trainiert er richtig.


----------



## iglg (6. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich dagegen eine Transalp in 10 oder 14 Tagen zu fahren? Evt. mit Ruhetagen zwischendrin als reinen Bike und Spass Event.



Nichts, wenn man Zeit und Geld genug hat !

Fragen gibts.....


----------



## Frankster72 (6. Januar 2009)

Ganz lieben Dank für die vielen Antworten. Ich muss sagen das ich auch wegen dem Forum hier derzeit richtig motiviert bin. Hatte heute leider nur eine Stunde Zeit trotzdem wars richtig schön im verschneiten Wald - und die 300Hm gingen mir locker von der Hand.

Mtb fahren macht mir immer mehr Spass. Beim Radeln ist man ja selbst der Motor, und je besser der funktioniert umso mehr Spass macht es.

Allerdings glaube ich, das eine 80km Etappe etwas viel sein könnte. Kanns die Woche ja mal ausprobieren. Dann bekäme auch der Transalp Rucksack seine Einweihung.

Habe übrigens beschlossen auf jedenfall das All-Mountain Rad für die Berge zu nehmen und nicht das XC. Wenn man > 4h fährt ist es entspannter.

Liebe Grüße,
Frank


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn du entsprechend lange touren zuhause ausprobierst achte ganz bewusst aufs Tempo. Fahre einfach mal 8-9 Stunden an einem Tag mit ner Stunde pause in entspanntem Tempo und guck was nachher auffm tacho steht. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Frankster72 (6. Januar 2009)

puh, das bedeutet aber um 8:00 losfahren um nicht bei Dunkelheit zuhause anzukommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2009)

Es spricht natürlich auch nichts gegen 3,4,5,6 oder 7 stunden Touren vorher solang es die Zeit zulässt. 

Naja du kannst es ja auch im März/April oder so machen, aufjedenfall früh genug dass du mögl. früh einfach eine gute Orientierung hast "was geht". 

Versuch bis zum Alpencross halt einfach soviel Zeit wie möglich im Sattel zu verbringen, gerade die langen langsamen Touren bringen viel. 

grüße
jan


----------



## emvau (7. Januar 2009)

also ehrlich frankster, für mich bist du jetzt schon die härteste sa* hier im fred. bei den temperaturen derart viel fahren... die AX-mentalität bringst du jedenfalls im übermaß mit.  du wirst die 2000hm im sommer schaffen. wenn ich dich hier so lese, denke ich sogar, dass man dich in der vorbereitung eher bremsen muss.

du hast in münchen mit die besten traingsbedingugen fürs ganzjahres-training, obwohl "training" eigentlich das falsche wort ist. wenn du gerne rad fährst (kannst du nicht im alltag auch rad fahren?), dann ergibt sich die leistungsfähigkeit doch von alleine. die isartrails wirst du ja schon kennen und im frühjahr, wenn in den bergen noch schnee liegt, fahrst du am besten zwei-drei mal in langsamen tempo marathons zwischen den seen (suche mal nach seensuchtstrails). das sind schöne und abwechslungsreiche 80-100km-distanzen und ist gut für die grundlagenausdauer. später dann in den bergen beginnst mit leichten 1200hm und nimmst jede woche 100hm dazu. wichtig ist, dass du immer schön in langsamen tempo (wirklich langsam) trainierst. ein tourenfahrer braucht einen oldschool-diesel, wir sind schließlich keine leistungsoptimierten racer, sondern bei aller quälerei genußorientiert.

ansonsten:
protektoren brauchst du bei den gängigen routen nicht, lieber absteigen. 
ich persönlich würde jeden tag fahren wollen und keine ganzen tage pausieren. das gehört imo zum transalp-feeling. an deiner stelle würde ich mich eventuell um ostern z.b. ne woche am lago einbuchen, und einfach mal jeden tag fahren. 

wirst sehen, is alles nicht so schlimm. jedenfalls nicht so schlimm wie z.b. (rein theoretische) 2h heute an der isar. :O


----------



## Frankster72 (7. Januar 2009)

gestern hab ich noch einen schönen bericht gesehen von 3 Sat über eine Transalp. Ich glaube 320km, ca. 10000 Hm

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qKXgDxYFTLE
(Teil 1-3)

Denke dass wir (muss ja auch an meine Mitfahrer denken) soeine Tour schaffen könnten. Die Strecken - also was man so im Video sieht schauen recht fahrbar aus - hab es mir mitten in den Alpen sehr viel heftiger vorgestellt.

Im Moment bin ich in der Pfalz, kann hier jeden Tag im sehr hügeligen Pfälzer Wald fahren. Die Strecken sind sehr Traillastig, aber eben nur Anstiege bis max 500Hm am Stück, dafür oft mit Stellen zwischen 30-40% Steigung dabei.

Ansonsten bin ich letzten Herbst sehr viel mit meinen Leuten zwischen Gründwald und Bad-Tölz gefahren, natürlich auch die schönen Isartrails - besonders toll finde ich die bei Scheftlarn oder Geredsried. Leider sind vier wegen dem Schneeeinbruch nur ca. 4x wirklich in die Alpen gekommen. 20% Steigung dauerhaft für einen Wiederanfänger waren dann auch recht heftig - und ungewohnt, da es eben solche langen steilen Anstiege in der Pfalz nicht gibt.
Bei den Marathonstrecken ist bei ca. 60km Schluss, bzw. ab da wirds zur Qual und ich schau das ich die Touren eher unter 50km halte. Danke für den Tip mit den Seen - vielleicht lassen sich solche Distanzen in einer Gruppe doch ganz gut bewältigen. 

So, jetzt muss ich meine Tourplanung abschließen, dann gleich gehts wieder auf den Sattel. Auf jedenfall macht MTB fahren höllenmäßig Spass. Und mit soeiner schönen Transalp als Ziel wie im Video passt auch die Trainingsmotivation.

PS: kennt jemand die Strecke die die im Video gefahren sind?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Schon mal über ein Alpencross Vorbereitung Wochenende bei nem Veranstalter nach gedacht ?

z.B. bei http://www.go-alps.de/ 

Menü: Transalp Genuss -> Vorbereitung

Ist zwar nicht wirklich "günstig" aber dort würdest Du Vorort alle Antworten auf Deine Fragen bekommen und bei den Touren sehen wo Dein Fitness Level denn genau liegt !


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2009)

Also im Pfälzerwald kannst du technisch alles bekommen was du auf den Standard Alpenrouten auch bekommst. Solltest du in der Ecke um Neustadt sein fahr ein paar (Wegewahl egal, größtenteils auf Wanderwegen bleiben ) Touren in der Ecke zwischen Eckkopf, Weinbiet und der Kalmit. Wenn du da keine größeren Probleme hast fahrtechnisch musste dir in den Alpen keine sorgen machen. Wenn du dort so auch noch Touren von mehreren Stunden zusammenbekommst musst du dir konditionell auch keine sorgen machen .

grüße
jan, der mal wieder dringend in diese Gefilde muss


----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Da kann ich Jan84 nur recht geben !

500hm in der Pfalz sind anstengender als sonst wo, unteranderem wegen dem hohen Trail Anteil bergauf und dem Untergrund !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (7. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> PS: kennt jemand die Strecke die die im Video gefahren sind?


das ist eine sehr schöne und durchdachte tour mit einigen schönen, auch häufig befahrenen pässen. aber es hat ja durchaus auch gründe, dass diese relativ frequentiert sind. sehr vieles davon habe ich letzten sommer zusammen mit meiner frau gemacht.
du kannst die etappen übrigens auch ganz gut entschärfen, wenn du mal im tal schläfst.


----------



## emvau (7. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> 20% Steigung dauerhaft für einen Wiederanfänger waren dann auch recht heftig


das wirst du auf dieser tour länger wohl nur am pfundererjoch haben.


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> ... PS: kennt jemand die Strecke die die im Video gefahren sind?



Servus!
Zu Beginn sind sie die klassische Karwendeltour gefahren. Von Scharnitz rein in das Karwendelgebirge und da sie vom Karwendel zurück nach Schwaz fahren, würde ich sagen, dass sie über den kleinen Ahornboden, Rißtal in den großen Ahornboden sind, auf das Plumsjoch rauf, dann nach Pertisau runter von dort auf dem Radweg nach Wiesung von dort auf dem Inntalradweg nach Schwaz bzw. Pillberg rauf auf das Geiseljoch nach Tux, Finkenberg, Ginzling, Pfitscherjoch. Danach in Richtung Sterzing und ab da kenne ich mich auf dieser Route nicht mehr aus.

Ich persönlich würde vom kleinen Ahornboden, Rißtal, Engtal und dann rauf auf das Lamsenjoch und dann runter nach Schwaz - ist zwar um einiges schwerer, da um ca. 350 hm mehr, aber landschaftlich beeindruckender als das Plumsjoch.


----------



## Micro767 (7. Januar 2009)

Steht die Tour nicht bei Ulpbike auf der Seite


----------



## Frankster72 (7. Januar 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Also im Pfälzerwald kannst du technisch alles bekommen was du auf den Standard Alpenrouten auch bekommst. Solltest du in der Ecke um Neustadt sein fahr ein paar (Wegewahl egal, größtenteils auf Wanderwegen bleiben ) Touren in der Ecke zwischen Eckkopf, Weinbiet und der Kalmit. Wenn du da keine größeren Probleme hast fahrtechnisch musste dir in den Alpen keine sorgen machen. Wenn du dort so auch noch Touren von mehreren Stunden zusammenbekommst musst du dir konditionell auch keine sorgen machen .



Hallo Jan,
bin seit einer Stunde zurück! Bin wirklich begeistert, Schnee, Sonne viele geile Trails, tolle Landschaft. War heute fast 5,5h auf dem Bike, nur die letzten paar km waren die Beine etwas schwer...
Der Schnee war kein Problem, jedoch flüssiges Wasser 

Im Südlichen Teil des Pfälzer Waldes bin ich zwar seltener, aber hier gibt es auch richtige Sahnestrecken. Wenns jemand interessiert ich hab die meisten Strecken bei www.bikemap.net hinterlegt 'Frankster72'.

Morgen will ich nochmal eine >1000Hm Tour probieren.

@Jan, Micro
Falls Ihr oder auch jemand anderes hier aus dem Forum Lust hat auf eine *ausgibige Insider-Pfälzer-Wald Tour*, bitte melden. Derzeit fahr ich fast jeden Tag, Wochenende geht auch.


----------



## Dino89 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi!

Was haltet ihr vom Scott Spark 30 mit 110mm hinten und 120mm federweg vorn ??? 
Kann ich mit dem guten Stück beruhigt in eine Transalp starten ?


----------



## Frankster72 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Dino,

das Spark 30 bin ich schon gefahren. Sicher kannst Du es mit entsprechender Bereifung nehmen. Aber es wäre nicht meine 1. Wahl.  Das Rad ist sehr straff abgestimmt und eher ein Racer als ein Tourer. Zudem wippte das Ding bei mir furchtbar bergauf bei offener Federung. Musste die Federung komplett blockieren dass ich damit klarkam...
Aber Du kennst ja Dein Rad sicher besser und Du kommst sicher auch damit klar...

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## powderJO (9. Januar 2009)

die frage nach dem bike verstehe ich nicht und werde sie wohl auch nie verstehen - wer zuhause mit seinem bike gut zurecht kommt wird damit auch in den alpen und überall anders gut zurecht kommen. vor nicht mal 10 jahren ist man noch mit v-brakes und nur mit hardtails gefahren, davor hatte kaum jemand eine federgabel. macht euch nicht verrückt, sucht euch ein bike mit dem ihr zu hause spaß habt und fahrt dann damit wo immer ihr wollt. 

@frankster: respekt. bei der kälte 5 stunden und mehr draußen zu fahren ist hart. wenn du so weitermachst fährst du spätestens im mai 2000hm touren.


----------



## Frankster72 (10. Januar 2009)

@powerjo
ja das stimmt schon, bin ja früher auf den gleichen Strecken Hardtail mit Starrgabel und V-Brakes gefahren. Das geht schon. Aber ich hatte auch einen komplett anderen Fahrstil. Lag viel gestreckter auf dem Bike, bin viel aggressiver öfter im Wiegetritt gefahren und die Downhills nur stehend...
Jetzt hab ich im Vergleich dazu eine Sänfte (das Felt noch mehr als das Mountaincycle). Fahr damit viel entspannter - vielleicht auch ein bischen langsamer (ja ich gebs zu) 
Meiner Meinung bringt Komfort schon etwas für so ausgedehnte Touren wie eine Alpen-X. 2,25er Reifen vorn u. hinten mit guten Dämpfungseigenschaften und 2bar Luftdruck, schon passts.

Die Kälte spürt man eigentlich kaum beim Biken wenn man sich bewegt. Auf Schnee zu fahren macht richtig Freude - bin heute z.B. eine Rodelbahn hochgefahren - die Kinder haben vielleicht geschaut *grins*.

Hab mir jetzt noch ein paar Tourbeschreibungen angesehen. Z.b. manche fahren ca. 400km in 8 Tagen, im Schnitt 1600 Hm/Tag und Strecken über 60km waren so gewählt das der größte Streckenabschnitt fallend ausgelegt ist.
Leider lassen sich im Pfälzerwald nur schwer Strecken < 60km realisieren mit mehr als 1500Hm. Morgen stehen 1100Hm auf dem Programm.


----------



## Frankster72 (11. Januar 2009)

noch etwas kurioses:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/97978

man beachte: radsportsenioren transalp, tagesetappe mit ich glaube es waren 88 km bei 3700 Hm, respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (11. Januar 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ...im Laden mit ne Waage rum gerannt


----------



## powderJO (11. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> noch etwas kurioses:http://www.bikemap.net/route/97978 man beachte: radsportsenioren transalp, tagesetappe mit ich glaube es waren 88 km bei 3700 Hm, respekt!



so kurios ist das nicht. zumal die mit dem rennrad unterwegs waren, wenn ich mich nicht irre. da kommen die hm und km schon deutlich leichter zusammen als auf dem mtb. was dein training angeht: ich trainiere auch hier im taunus und fahre dann halt auch 2 - 5 hintereinander den feldberg hoch wenn es sein muss. im endeffekt ist das härter als ein einziger langer anstieg.


----------



## karstb (11. Januar 2009)

Wo hier so viel über Höhenmeterfressen im Training gesprochen wird - das ist gar nicht unbedingt nötig. Schließlich gibt es eine Reihe von Niederländern, Dänen und Belgiern, die im Profistraßenradsport sehr weit vorne mitfahren. Sind zwar keine Bergprofis, aber um im normalen persönlichen Wohlfühltempo einen Alpencross zu machen, braucht's in der Vorbereitung nicht unbedingt Berge. Ich habe meinen ersten "Alpencross" (2 Wochen, 1200km, 24THm) mit vielen Kilometern in der norddeutschen Tiefebene vorbereitet und es hat wunderbar geklappt. Macht euch da keinen Kopp. Einfach regelmäßig fahren, nie unter zwei Stunden, nicht zu schnell, an einen schweren Rucksack gewöhnen und gut ist.


----------



## Zorro123 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich habe meinen Alpencross auf einem Hardtail gemacht und spare lieber für den Uphill Gewicht. Bergab dann eben ein wenig langsamer aber insgesamt ergonomischer über die gesamte Distanz. Wenn schon ein Fully, dann eben ein leichtes.

Gruß Reinhold


----------



## Frankster72 (12. Januar 2009)

@PowderJo
die Senioren Tour ist eine MTB Tour - ok, dieser Abschnitt war auf Asphalt - aber trotzdem...

Hab übrigens mal meine Strecken genauer angesehen. Die Anfahrt in die Hügel ist bei mir immer Flach und macht ca. 10-15km aus. Von daher Verteilen sich z.B. bei meiner letzten Strecke 1200Hm auf ca. 40 Bergkilometer. Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht das Steigung und Gefälle gleichmäßig vorkommen (Rundkurs) so ergibt sich eine *durchschnittliche Steigung von 6%*.

Ich denke dieser Wert ist für eine Strecke wesentlich entscheidender. Hm die nur über flache langgezogene Steigungen zustande kommen fordern den Kreislauf viel weniger als steile Steigungen.


----------



## ghostclimber (15. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den Bericht mit Interesse durchgelesen.

Erst mal zu meiner Person: Ich bin 42Jahre fahre seit 14 Jahren Mtb. Meine Kilometerleistung 5000MTB+5000RR pro Jahr.
Mit dem MtB fahre ich meist techisch mittelschwere Strecken, Marathons(Langdistanz).
Was in diesem Tread nicht erwähnt wird, ist das viele die mit Allmountains + Enduros unterwegs sind, eigentlich mit ihren Bikes nicht zurechtkommen bzw. die Bereiche für die solche Bikes gebaut wurden, garnicht fahren können oder sich nicht trauen zu fahren.
Die AllMountains/Freerider haben nämlich auch in den Alpen auch Nachteile die hier noch nicht erwähnt wurden.
Ich habe 3 MtB, die wären ein Hardtail mit 9.0Kilo, ein Marathonfully(Rocky Mountain Element) mit 11 und ein altes Hot chilli X-Rage(120mmv+h Federweg) mit 14Kilo.
Am liebsten fahre ich mit dem Hardtail solange die Abfahrten nicht allzu ruppig sind, mit ruppig meine ich nicht schwer.
Habe auf einer meiner Runden die ich immer fahre ist ein ziemlich steiles Stück mit 180 Grad Spitzkehren, die ich am besten mit dem Hardtail schaffe, mit dem Rocky schaffe ich es nur wenn alles passt(Form,Boden,usw.) und mit dem Hot chillie habe ich No chance.
Kumpels von mir die mir das nicht glaubten konnten sich davon überzeugen indem ich ihnen mein Hardtail lieh, auch sie kamen in den engen steilen  Kehren besser zurecht.
Es gibt also auch einige Aspekte bei denen die Hochsitzbikes(AllMountain)die auch um einiges schwergängiger um enge Kurven gehen, eindeutig Nachteile gegenüber einem Hardtail haben.
Ein Hardtail hat durch seinen niederigen Schwerpunkt auch bei sehr steilen Abfahrten Vorteile, Überschlagsgefühl stellt sich später ein. 
Ein AllMountain ist natürlich bei ruppigen schnellen Abfahrten einem Hardtail weit überlegen.
Aber einer der sein Hardtail den Berg runterträgt wird auch sein Enduro den Berg runtertragen und wahrscheinlich auch eher wie mit dem Hardtail absteigen.
Jeder sollte zu seiner transalp das Bike nehmen mit dem er am besten zurechtkommt, wichtiger ist eine gute Bremsanlage robuste Reifen und ein niedriges Systemgewicht(Bike+Rucksack),was unter 17 Kg liegen sollte.

Zum Thema Rucksack!
Ich bin der Meinung, mehr wie 5,5kg sind eigentlich nicht akzeptabel, wer mehr hat hat Fehler beim Packen gemacht, wie z.B.18 Müsli-riegel, festes stabiles Schuhwerk, Jeans...  .
Ich hatte außer beim erstenmal nie über 5,5 kg dabei und dabei nichts vermisst.


----------



## ghostclimber (15. Januar 2009)

karstb schrieb:


> Wo hier so viel über Höhenmeterfressen im Training gesprochen wird - das ist gar nicht unbedingt nötig. Schließlich gibt es eine Reihe von Niederländern, Dänen und Belgiern, die im Profistraßenradsport sehr weit vorne mitfahren. Sind zwar keine Bergprofis, aber um im normalen persönlichen Wohlfühltempo einen Alpencross zu machen, braucht's in der Vorbereitung nicht unbedingt Berge. Ich habe meinen ersten "Alpencross" (2 Wochen, 1200km, 24THm) mit vielen Kilometern in der norddeutschen Tiefebene vorbereitet und es hat wunderbar geklappt. Macht euch da keinen Kopp. Einfach regelmäßig fahren, nie unter zwei Stunden, nicht zu schnell, an einen schweren Rucksack gewöhnen und gut ist.


Die Holländer und Belgier trainieren aber sehr viel in den Bergen viele wohnen auch dort, um sich auf den Rhythmus (Trittfrequenz/Wiegetritt/Sitzposition usw.) im Anstieg einzustellen.


----------



## Frankster72 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin nach meinem bike urlaub in der pfalz von meinem XC Fully wieder auf das All-Mountain umgestiegen. Den Unterschied hatte ich nicht so krass in Erinnerung.
Vorweg, das Handling beim XC-Fully ist sehr viel besser, obwohl ich von der Sitzposition eine fast gleiche Einstellung auf beiden bikes gefunden habe.

Traue mir mit dem XC bei Abfahrten mehr zu, ist spritziger falls man mal in den Wiegetritt geht, besser ausbalanciert. Man kann damit aggressiver fahren - beim All Mountain hab ich immer den Eindruck das Bike anschieben zu müssen, das XC geht wesentlich mehr nach vorne.
Vorteile hat das AM dennoch. Es schluckt viel mehr weg, hat ein sehr fein ansprechendes Fahrwerk (das XC ist da eher straff). Auch die 12 Jahre alte Gangschaltung schaltet evt. wegen dem kürzeren schaltkäfig zackigiger als beim AM. Allerdings ist dafür mein kleinstes Ritzel hinter nur mit 28 zähnen bestückt, das AM hat hinten 34.

Ich frage mich derzeit ob es bikes gibt die die genannten vorteile beider konzepte verbindet...


----------



## Meri66 (20. Januar 2009)

davon träume ich heute noch das ich es jemals schaffe bei 5,5 kg  mein tourenrucksack gepackt zu bekommen - wobei eine Jeans hatte ich noch nie mit  - also unter 7,5 Kg  komm ich nie .

Aber einiges stimmt schon in deiner Feststellung - Bin bisher auch nur Ht gefahren - seid November bin ich noch stolzer besitzer eines Touren Fully -Enge Kurven lassen sich mit dem HT weit besser fahren - ruppige S3 abschnitte jedoch mit dem sicherer mit dem Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (22. Januar 2009)

nachdem ich mir den ganzen thread durchgelesen habe, wollte ich auch noch meinen senf dazu geben.
@ frank: zum einen, mach dich wegen deiner kondition nicht verrückt und bei deinem trainingsumfang pass lieber auf, dass du bis zum sommer nicht völlig fertig bist. heisst, dass du auch mal ruhewochen einbauen solltest. denn was bringen dir 2000hm im mai, wenn dein alpencross im juli oder august ist. ich bin ja der meinung, dass gemütliches und stressfreies fahren während der tour viel mehr bringt, gerade bergauf ist spazierenfahren die garantie für eine gelungene alpenüberquerung.
@ghostbiker: es mag grundsätzlich schon stimmen, dass man fahrtechnisch mit dem hardtail besser davon kommt, doch bei einer alpenüberquerung zählt meiner meinung nach, dass man möglichst ausgeruht und entspannt im tal ankommt, um sich entweder noch besser für den nächsten tag regenerieren zu können oder noch genügend kraft zu haben für den uphill zur hüttenübernachtung. und da hilft einem ein fully ganz immens. es müssen ja nicht immer 140 oder 150mm sein, 100 oder 120mm tun es auch. hauptsache ist doch, dass einem das fahrrad noch etwas arbeit abnimmt.

nix für ungut


----------



## Frankster72 (22. Januar 2009)

danke soulsight,
für mich ging es zum einen darum zu sehen ob ich überhaupt etwas in dieser art schaffen könnte. mit dem training in der pfalz lief es erstaunlich gut. jetzt muss ich einfach nur dran bleiben und oft fahren.
mein fahrstil hat sich auch ein bischen geändert: viel ruhiger, das schafft reserven. mit dem fahrad bin ich mir allerdings nach wie vor unsicher. mein 100mm fully werde ich aufrüsten (scheibenbremsen, 32'er Kasette, neuer dämpfer, federgabel etc...) ums alpentauglich zu kriegen. es ist einfach eine ecke handlicher als das AM. Beim AM werde ich mal noch einen sehr kurzen Vorbau probieren in der Hofflung das das Handling besser wird. Aber es fährt sich das wesentlich schwerer als das XC Fully.


----------



## jan84 (22. Januar 2009)

Nimm ne 34er Kassette wenns dir um die Bergtauglichkeit geht.

grüße
jan


----------



## Meri66 (23. Januar 2009)

wichtig ist noch eine solides Grundlagentraining - das bekommst du mit regelmässigen fahren hin- und was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist - fahrtechnik üben- ob du 100mm oder 120 oder 140 mm federweg hast, ist eher zum Touren nebensächlich. Wichtig ist wie schon viele male erwähnt -das ganze Bike muss stressfrei sei - und das muss vorher alles ausgibig getestet werden- nimm keine neue Komponenten, angefangen von der Hose bis zu dirversen Radteilen mit auf die Tour, die du nicht ausgibig vorher getestet hast. Schlussendlich will man als Tourer auch was von der Gegend sehen und auf sich einwirken lassen -


----------



## Frankster72 (23. Januar 2009)

also ich würde das mit den bikes nicht so ohne weiteres abtun. Ich hab ja 2 bikes und somit den direkten Vergleich. Ja, beide sind Touren tauglich. Aber beide total sind unterschiedlich...


----------



## benne1989 (23. Januar 2009)

Alle Reden immer vom Grundlagentraining. Das kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. Ich wohne hier im Flachland und fahre nur am Wochenende (und das auch nicht immer) ins Eggegebirge. Am Berg hänge ich den Leuten mit denen ich fahre und die von dort kommen immer hinter her. Am Anfang genau so wie am Ende (da vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr). Also kann das nicht wirklich an der Grundlagenausdauer liegen sondern muss an der Kraft für den Berg liegen die mir einfach fehlt, da ich sie hier auf dem Rad nicht trainieren kann. Wer also im Flachland wohnt, sollte nicht nur Stunden auf dem Rad verbringen sondern vor Allem Höhenmeter machen. Die ganze Ausdauer bringt einem nichts wenn man am Anstieg nicht genügend Power hat. Das sind meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankster72 (23. Januar 2009)

zumindest wenn du jetzt durch den schnee fährst fühlt es sich ähnlich an wie am berg. bei 15cm schneedecke bin ich die meiste zeit in den 2 kleinsten gängen gefahren. ich fühl mich wie nach > 1000 Hm, obwohl die strecke nur 40Hm hatte


----------



## Meri66 (23. Januar 2009)

benne1989 schrieb:


> Alle Reden immer vom Grundlagentraining. Das kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. Ich wohne hier im Flachland und fahre nur am Wochenende (und das auch nicht immer) ins Eggegebirge. Am Berg hänge ich den Leuten mit denen ich fahre und die von dort kommen immer hinter her. Am Anfang genau so wie am Ende (da vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr). Also kann das nicht wirklich an der Grundlagenausdauer liegen sondern muss an der Kraft für den Berg liegen die mir einfach fehlt, da ich sie hier auf dem Rad nicht trainieren kann. Wer also im Flachland wohnt, sollte nicht nur Stunden auf dem Rad verbringen sondern vor Allem Höhenmeter machen. Die ganze Ausdauer bringt einem nichts wenn man am Anstieg nicht genügend Power hat. Das sind meine Erfahrungen.



Grundlagen heist nicht das du Kraft bekommst - sondern das der Körper besser/schneller sich erholen kann - ist eigendlich auch klar, das du für die Berge natürlich auch die entsprechende Kraft mitbringen must- aber das kann man im flachland simulieren, in dem man entsprechend seine Vorbereitungen darauf einstellt. Zudem sind Touren eigendlich keine Marathonwettkämpfe - was juckt es ob man 10 Minuten irgendwo schneller an einem Pass oben ist oder nicht - Entscheident ist doch das man es überhaupt schaft - nicht nur hoch sondern auch runter - und das zusammenhängend an mehreren tagen ohne gleich am ersten tag auf dem zahnfleisch zu gehen und für das ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt genügend reserven zu haben - und dazu muss halt alles stimmen: von der hose bis zum Bike - von der physe bis zur psyche - mal abgesehen finde ich auch das es sich mit einem ausgewogenen Tourenbike besser fahren läst, wie mit einem Bike das eher für CC- wettkämpfe ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Meri66 (23. Januar 2009)

Frankster72 schrieb:


> zumindest wenn du jetzt durch den schnee fährst fühlt es sich ähnlich an wie am berg. bei 15cm schneedecke bin ich die meiste zeit in den 2 kleinsten gängen gefahren. ich fühl mich wie nach > 1000 Hm, obwohl die strecke nur 40Hm hatte



stimmt


----------



## benne1989 (23. Januar 2009)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Grundlagen heist nicht das du Kraft bekommst - sondern das der Körper besser/schneller sich erholen kann - ist eigendlich auch klar, das du für die Berge natürlich auch die entsprechende Kraft mitbringen must- aber das kann man im flachland simulieren, in dem man entsprechend seine Vorbereitungen darauf einstellt.



Sry dann wurde ich falsch verstanden. Ich weiß das man durch Grundlagentraining keine Kraft für den Berg bekommt. Ich wollte damit nur sagen das man sich nicht nur aufs Grundlagentraining verlassen sollte, gerade weil man dadurch die Kraft die man für längere Anstiege braucht, um nicht fast tot oben anzukommen, (ich spreche aus Erfahrung) nicht bekommt. (Omg was ein kack langer Satz)


----------



## thomasheidelber (1. März 2009)

CubeSebi schrieb:


> hi, ich möchte 2009 meine erste transalp fahren.
> zu welchem bike würdet ihr mir raten
> ich hab das cube ams 100 von 2009
> das cube ams 125 k18 von 2009
> ...



Bei meinen Transalps bin ich 90%  der Fahrzeit bergauf oder flach gefahren. Das dürfte jedem so gehen, denn egal wie kräftig die Waden auch sind, bergauf ist jeder viel langsamer....Das heißt man muss sich klar machen, daß der (wirklich tolle !!!) Transalp-Urlaub vor allem BERGAUF(!) stattfindet. Ich bin ein Hardtail gefahren und habe es nicht bereut, denn für jedes Kilo, daß man da spart und jeden Tritt der nicht in der Federung hängen bleibt ist man dankbar. Zumindest ging mir das als Hobbyfahrer oft so..;-)


----------



## anda (1. März 2009)

thomasheidelber schrieb:


> Bei meinen Transalps bin ich 90%  der Fahrzeit bergauf oder flach gefahren. Das dürfte jedem so gehen, denn egal wie kräftig die Waden auch sind, bergauf ist jeder viel langsamer....Das heißt man muss sich klar machen, daß der (wirklich tolle !!!) Transalp-Urlaub vor allem BERGAUF(!) stattfindet. Ich bin ein Hardtail gefahren und habe es nicht bereut, denn für jedes Kilo, daß man da spart und jeden Tritt der nicht in der Federung hängen bleibt ist man dankbar. Zumindest ging mir das als Hobbyfahrer oft so..;-)




Also bei meinen Transalp´s bin ich die Strecken die ich berauf fahren musste auch wieder runter gefahren!
Sonst wäre ich immer noch oben!!!


----------



## thomasheidelber (1. März 2009)

anda schrieb:


> Also bei meinen Transalp´s bin ich die Strecken die ich berauf fahren musste auch wieder runter gefahren!
> Sonst wäre ich immer noch oben!!!



Und Du hast bergab die selbe Zeit gebraucht wie bergauf ? Hmmmm......also, ich bin ja nur ein Hobbyfahrer, aber ich verbringe von meiner Radelzeit doch sehr viel mehr mit bergauf als mit bergab fahren...


----------



## jan84 (2. März 2009)

thomasheidelber schrieb:


> Und Du hast bergab die selbe Zeit gebraucht wie bergauf ? Hmmmm......also, ich bin ja nur ein Hobbyfahrer, aber ich verbringe von meiner Radelzeit doch sehr viel mehr mit bergauf als mit bergab fahren...



Solltest du bergab hier und da mal ein paar technische (verblockte) Stellen haben bist du da auch nichtmehr schneller unterwegs als bergauf, stellenweise sogar langsamer. Geschmäcker und Anforderungen an einen Alpencross gehen auseinander . 

grüße
jan


----------



## thomasheidelber (3. März 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Solltest du bergab hier und da mal ein paar technische (verblockte) Stellen haben bist du da auch nichtmehr schneller unterwegs als bergauf, stellenweise sogar langsamer. Geschmäcker und Anforderungen an einen Alpencross gehen auseinander .
> 
> grüße
> jan




Also ein paar von den 'klassischen' Alpencross Routen kenne ich ja, die Stellen bei denen man bergab so langsam wie bergauf fährt sind extrem selten, ehrlich gesagt kenne ich gar keine. Entweder man fährt bergab, dann geht es auch halbwegs schnell oder es wird geschoben (z.B. Uinaschlucht) weil fahren unmöglich bzw. lebensgefährlich und/oder verboten ist.


----------



## thomasheidelber (3. März 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Solltest du bergab hier und da mal ein paar technische (verblockte) Stellen haben bist du da auch nichtmehr schneller unterwegs als bergauf, stellenweise sogar langsamer. Geschmäcker und Anforderungen an einen Alpencross gehen auseinander .
> 
> grüße
> jan



Noch als Ergänzung dazu. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Fullies im Alpencross dann vorteilhaft wenn es lange mittelsteile Abfahrten mit viel Geröll und Wurzeln gibt. Da ist das Hardtail natürlich anstrengender, weil man da nicht mit 30 Sachen über die Wurzeln hüpft bzw. das geht dann in die Muskeln, man muss die mangelnde Federung mit dem Körper ausgleichen. 

Aber von der reinen Radelzeit sind diese Abfahrten nur wenige Prozent, weil jeder, auch der Hardtailfahrer, da viel, viel schneller als bergauf ist. Bei den (prozentual wenigen!)technisch sehr schwierigen, 'verblockten' Passagen die noch fahrbar sind, haben Fullies kaum Vorteile. Da fahre ich mit einem Hardtail nicht langsamer.  

Es hat seinen Grund, daß Trial Fahrer keine Federung benutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (3. März 2009)

Klar in der Summe der km wird der größte Teil der Abfahrten schneller sein, da hast du irgendwie schon recht. Aber es sind doch gerade auch die paar haarigen Stellen / Schlüsselstellen, ein paar km "Holy Trail" die lange Alpentouren so reizvoll machen.
Es ging ja eigentlich auch nicht um die Geschwindigkeiten sondern eigentlich die Frage worauf man bei der Auswahl des Rades prioritäten legt. 

Es kommt halt drauf an worauf man mehr wert legt. Mir sind schöne Aussichten und anspruchsvolles Gelände halt wichtig. Die Bergaufpassagen stören mich nicht, gehören einfach dazu. Ob ich ne 1000Hm auffahrt jetzt in einer Stunde oder 1 1/2 oder 2 Stunden auffahre ist mir relativ egal. Die Nachteile (Schlüsselstellen nicht fahrbar, evtl niedrigerer Grenzbereich (Sicherheit), ...) die ich in den Bergabpassagen durch leichtes Material (vA Reifen) habe wären mir die vllt 30-40 Minuten die man auf ner Tagestour (>2000Hm) dadurch bergauf spart einfach nicht wert. 

Wenn man die Routen so wählt dass durchkommen oder nicht durchkommen vom Material oder der Frage Fully vs. HT entschieden werden bzw. das Material darauf sehr großen Einfluss hat hat man bei der Planung was falsch gemacht. 

Letztendlich ist es eigentlich sowieso eh müßig solche Fragen im Forum zu diskutieren, hier kann keiner wirklich einschätzen was für den anderen "schwierig", "harte Abfahrt" oder "ein langer steiler Anstieg" ist. Was der eine Bergab vielleicht direkt als Unfahrbar abstuft (mag je nach Material ja auch so sein) ist für den anderen vielleicht ein Highlight. 
Für den einen ist die 2000Hm Auffahrt "die Herrausforderung", für den anderen vielleicht einfach nur von A nach B kommen mit grandioser Aussicht und Vorfreude auf die nächste Abfahrt oder das Weissbier auf der Hütte. 


grüße
jan


----------



## thomasheidelber (3. März 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Klar in der Summe der km wird der größte Teil der Abfahrten schneller sein, da hast du irgendwie schon recht. Aber es sind doch gerade auch die paar haarigen Stellen / Schlüsselstellen, ein paar km "Holy Trail" die lange Alpentouren so reizvoll machen.
> Es ging ja eigentlich auch nicht um die Geschwindigkeiten sondern eigentlich die Frage worauf man bei der Auswahl des Rades prioritäten legt.
> 
> Es kommt halt drauf an worauf man mehr wert legt. Mir sind schöne Aussichten und anspruchsvolles Gelände halt wichtig. Die Bergaufpassagen stören mich nicht, gehören einfach dazu. Ob ich ne 1000Hm auffahrt jetzt in einer Stunde oder 1 1/2 oder 2 Stunden auffahre ist mir relativ egal. Die Nachteile (Schlüsselstellen nicht fahrbar, evtl niedrigerer Grenzbereich (Sicherheit), ...) die ich in den Bergabpassagen durch leichtes Material (vA Reifen) habe wären mir die vllt 30-40 Minuten die man auf ner Tagestour (>2000Hm) dadurch bergauf spart einfach nicht wert.
> ...




Klar, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich kann hier auch nur von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen erzählen. 

Einem Neuling sollte man aber schon darauf hinweisen worauf er sich bei einem Alpencross einläßt. Alpencross mit einem 6-7 kg Rucksack auf dem Rücken, 1-2 Liter Wasser am Rad, ca. 2000hm am Tag und 5-6 Stunden auf dem Bike ist etwas ganz anderes als es im Bikepark mal kurz krachen zu lassen...

Der größte Teil der Alpencrosser (Ausnahmen gib es natürlich) fährt mit Gepäck eher defensiv. Ein Fully ist dabei natürlich kein großer Nachteil, wenns nicht grade 17kg wiegt fährt man damit ja auch bergauf ganz gut. Aber 'notwendig' ist es auf keinen Fall, das beweisen tausende von Leuten die jedes Jahr ganz entspannt mit ihren Hardtails über die Alpen fahren....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## biker-wug (4. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

also ich würde für nen AlpenX immer mein threesome mit 130mm vorn und hinten nehmen, ist für mich am besten für sowas geeignet, da komfortabel, was in meinen Augen auch sehr wichtig ist, wenn man mehrere Tage unterwegs ist.

Bin auch schon mit meinem damaligen Race-Fully über die Alpen, aber mit mehr Federweg hat man mehr Spaß finde ich. Fahren beim AlpenX auch defensiv, aber trotz allem fahr ich in die Alpen wegen der Kulisse und den Abfahrten!!

Wir hatten auch schon Hardtail Fahrer in der Gruppe, aber die haben auf manchen Abfahrten echt gekotzt, auch weil es anstrengend war!!


----------



## Harry_I (5. März 2009)

Habe auch den ersten Alpen-X gebucht. Im Juli geht es (geführt) von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee. Ischgl, Fimberpass, Val d'Ùina Schlucht Vinschgau und Rabbijoch sind dabei.

7 Etappen, 420 km, 11.000 hm, (max 2000 an einem Tag).
Fast jeden Tag (an 5 Tagen) sind ca. 200 hm schiebend zu überwinden. Ein paar hm auch bergab schieben. 
Nun die Frage an die erfahrenen Alpen-Xer: Sollte man gleich auf Klickis verzichten? Lieber Flachpedale und Wander-/Turnschuhe wählen?
Bis jetzt vermied ich es immer zu viel auf den Cleat herumzulaufen. Denn trotz Touren-Radschuhe mit richtig Profil, kommt das am Schuh befestigte Shimano-Cleat mit dem Boden/Untergrund beim Laufen in Berührung. Kann das gut gehen?


----------



## emvau (5. März 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Sollte man gleich auf Klickis verzichten?
> Lieber Flachpedale und Wander-/Turnschuhe wählen? [...]
> Kann das gut gehen?


Nein
Nein
Ja


----------



## jan84 (5. März 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Habe auch den ersten Alpen-X gebucht. Im Juli geht es (geführt) von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee. Ischgl, Fimberpass, Val d'Ùina Schlucht Vinschgau und Rabbijoch sind dabei.
> 
> 7 Etappen, 420 km, 11.000 hm, (max 2000 an einem Tag).
> Fast jeden Tag (an 5 Tagen) sind ca. 200 hm schiebend zu überwinden. Ein paar hm auch bergab schieben.
> ...



Durch Val D'Unia bin ich bisher 3 mal mit Klickpedalen und Raceähnlichen-Schuhen durchgelatscht, auch sonst hats in den Alpen einwandfrei funktioniert. Werde je nach Route in Zukunft wohl aber die Flat+ Wanderschuhvariante umsteigen, da ichs mittlerweile etwas angenehmer find wenns technisch haarig wird . 
Gerade aber bei fahrtechnisch recht einfachen Routen wie oben genannt überwiegen meiner Meinung nach die Vorteile der Klickpedale SEHR deutlich. 

Fahre die Pedale & Schuhe mit denen du dich zuhause bei längeren Touren auch wohlfühlst.

grüße
jan


----------



## Matze. (5. März 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> Nein
> Nein
> Ja





Sehe ich auc 100% so


----------



## thomasheidelber (6. März 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Habe auch den ersten Alpen-X gebucht. Im Juli geht es (geführt) von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee. Ischgl, Fimberpass, Val d'Ùina Schlucht Vinschgau und Rabbijoch sind dabei.
> 
> 7 Etappen, 420 km, 11.000 hm, (max 2000 an einem Tag).
> Fast jeden Tag (an 5 Tagen) sind ca. 200 hm schiebend zu überwinden. Ein paar hm auch bergab schieben.
> ...



Bin diese Strecke auch schon gefahren, zum Rabbijoch hoch ist es schon einiges zum schieben. Ich hatte Clickpedale und es ging gut, aber das ist wohl auch Gewöhnungssache. 

Ein Tip aber wäre, daß Du schon zu Hause mal mit Gepäck ausprobierst wie Du am besten Dein Rad trägst. Manche tragen es auf dem Rucksack, andere nehmen sich ein bisschen Schaumstoff mit um die Schulter zu polstern etc. Das macht bei so vielen Schiebe/Tragestücken auf jeden Fall Sinn und bringt dann deutlich mehr Spaß im Urlaub wenn das Tragen so zur ganz entpannten Wanderung wird.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. März 2009)

Auf der Route gibt´s doch nichts zu tragen?! Man muss höchstens im Val d´Uina mal an 1 Stelle das Radl auf einen Felsen hieven. Mit normalen Tourenschuhen mit Cleats ist das kein Problem, nur Raceschuhe wären mit persönlich zu unbequem und bei der Durchquerung eines Schneefeldes werden darin die Füße schneller kalt als mit Tourenschuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasheidelber (6. März 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auf der Route gibt´s doch nichts zu tragen?! Man muss höchstens im Val d´Uina mal an 1 Stelle das Radl auf einen Felsen hieven. Mit normalen Tourenschuhen mit Cleats ist das kein Problem, nur Raceschuhe wären mit persönlich zu unbequem und bei der Durchquerung eines Schneefeldes werden darin die Füße schneller kalt als mit Tourenschuhen.



Val d'Ùina Schlucht fahren ? Wohl mehr etwas für lebensmüde, egal wie gut die Biketechnik ist, jeder macht mal einen Fehler, grade wenn man schon ein paar Kilometer in den Beinen hat und deswegen sein Leben riskieren ? Wofür ?


----------



## make65 (6. März 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auf der Route gibt´s doch nichts zu tragen



Also zumindest auf den Fimberpass ist mal mind. ne halbe Stunde tragen angesagt. Geht auf dem schmalen steilen Weg einfach besser wie schieben. Habe letztes Jahr den AC mit den Shimano SH-MT 90 gemacht, in den Schuhen läuft es sich super.

Bike: Specialiced Enduro SL, 14kg. War bergauf zwar langsamer wie die Leute auf den Hardtails, hatte aber bergab mit Sicherheit den meisten Spass.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. März 2009)

thomasheidelber schrieb:


> Val d'Ùina Schlucht fahren ? Wohl mehr etwas für lebensmüde, egal wie gut die Biketechnik ist, jeder macht mal einen Fehler, grade wenn man schon ein paar Kilometer in den Beinen hat und deswegen sein Leben riskieren ? Wofür ?



Du musst da schon zwischen tragen und schieben unterscheiden. Du gibst Harry den Tip auszuprobieren, wie er sein Rad am besten trägt, und zu tragen gibt´s da nix. Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass man nicht schieben muss.


----------



## jan84 (6. März 2009)

Schieben/Tragen sind zwei paar Schuhe. Wirklich tragen müssen ist selten. Ich pers. fands den Fimbapass hoch von der Hd-Hütte angenehmer größtenteils zu schieben, das "Tragen" beschränkte sich meistens auf ein hochhieven wie von Pfadfinderin schon beschrieben. Auf der oben genannten Route ist aufjedenfall fast nichts wo man zwangsweise länger als 2-10 Meter am Stück "tragen" müsste.



> Val d'Ùina Schlucht fahren ? Wohl mehr etwas für lebensmüde, egal wie gut die Biketechnik ist, jeder macht mal einen Fehler, grade wenn man schon ein paar Kilometer in den Beinen hat und deswegen sein Leben riskieren ? Wofür ?


Bergauf is da ab der kleinen "Brücke" unten eh nix mehr mit fahren . Allgemein (nicht konkret auf Uina-Schlucht bezogen) sollte man aber sagen, wer wann wie warum sein "Leben aufs Spiel" stellt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen; ne realistische Selbsteinschätzung und gesunder Menschenverstand vor! 

grüße
jan


----------



## Harry_I (6. März 2009)

Danke für die Antworten!

Sehr hilfreich für meine Entscheidung. Die Strecke steht ja fest (geführte Tour). Der Guide wird vor den gefährlichen Passagen entsprechende Warnungen aussprechen.

Mir ging es hauptsächlich um die Abnutzung der Cleats auf der beschriebenen Strecke. Grundsätzlich fahre ich lieber "eingeklickt", da die Kraftübertragung besser ist und man beim technisch einfachen Bergab nicht von den Pedalen rutscht.

Da ich mein Radl lieber schiebe als trage (noch lieber fahre ich), mache ich mir mal keinen Kopf über die beste Tragehaltung. Einige Meter das Rad am fetten Unterrohr mit gestrecktem Arm gepackt und evlt. die Sattelspitze auf dem Schultergurt abgelegt, sollte genügen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. März 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Da ich mein Radl lieber schiebe als trage (noch lieber fahre ich), mache ich mir mal keinen Kopf über die beste Tragehaltung. Einige Meter das Rad am fetten Unterrohr mit gestrecktem Arm gepackt und evlt. die Sattelspitze auf dem Schultergurt abgelegt, sollte genügen.



Für deine Strecke die perfekte Tragetechnik.  Sind echt nur immer paar Schritte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soul Rebel (6. März 2009)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber gehts über den Schrofenpass? Soweit ich weiß, ist die Schieberei dort schon recht heftig.

Wenn du mit Clickies fährst, darfst du Ersatzcleats nicht vergessen. Wenn du viel damit rumläufst, können leichte Bike-Schuhe auch schon nach einem AC hinüber sein. Sind halt Verschleißteile, wie ne Kette.

Ich persönlich fahre nicht mehr mit Cleats auf dem MTB. Vorteil: ich fahre sicherer und damit heftigere Trails mit ordentlichen Plattform-Pedalen. Da ich persönlich das Zug-Potenzial der Cleats nie richtig ausgenutzt habe, habe ich auch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen oder bin langsamer durch die Plattform. Verspannungserscheinungen durch feste Sitzpositionen kommen auch nicht mehr vor.

Ich würde es sogar ein wenig ketzerisch formulieren: 80-90% der Hobby-Biker ziehen überhaupt nicht mit ihren Cleats und könnten insofern gut drauf verzichten. Es gibt Untersuchungen, dass sogar die meisten TDF-Profis den runden Tritt nicht richtig beherrschen.

Vermisst habe ich nur am Anfang bei Sprüngen die automatisch feste Haltung auf den Pedalen. Aber das ist Gewöhnungssache. 

Hauptgrund für Cleats wird sein, dass sie für einen Außenstehenden erst einmal professioneller und sportlicher aussehen. Fürs Posing ist mir meine Freizeit allerdings zu schade. Für mich zählt meine individuelle, optimale Leistung.


----------



## emvau (6. März 2009)

Soul Rebel schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Clickies fährst, darfst du Ersatzcleats nicht vergessen. Wenn du viel damit rumläufst, können leichte Bike-Schuhe auch schon nach einem AC hinüber sein. Sind halt Verschleißteile, wie ne Kette.


wozu leichte bikeschuhe? wir reden hier über das bergradlen, genauer gesagt über das tourenradeln. es versteht sich von selbst, dass man normale MTB-schuhe hat und die halten dann auch was länger.
ich persönlich schwöre auf die leichteren lake mx mit der vibramsohle, z.b den mx165 oder mx190, weil sie mir einfach ganz gut passen und durchgehend klettverschlüsse haben.
cleats sind mir (trotz ausgiebiger schiebepassagen) noch nicht kaputt gegangen.




Soul Rebel schrieb:


> Ich würde es sogar ein wenig ketzerisch formulieren: 80-90% der Hobby-Biker ziehen überhaupt nicht mit ihren Cleats und könnten insofern gut drauf verzichten.


deine behauptung mag stimmen, als folgerung daraus wäre allerdings angebracht, den leuten das ziehen ins bewußtsein zu rufen (und letztendlich ist es nichts anderes als eine bewußtseinsfrage). der tritt ist dann einfach effizienter und gelenkschonender. das kann ich persönlich ganz gut brauchen. leistungsmäßig bringt das aber beim gemütlichen tourentempo wenig, da gebe ich dir recht.

ich habe übrigens combipedale von shimano. die sind was schwerer, aber man kann damit auch mal vor einer passage ausklicken, wenn man sich nicht ganz sicher fühlt.

auf deine polemik am ende gehe ich mal besser nicht ein..


----------



## Matze. (6. März 2009)

> Hauptgrund für Cleats wird sein, dass sie für einen Außenstehenden erst einmal professioneller und sportlicher aussehen. Fürs Posing ist mir meine Freizeit allerdings zu schade. Für mich zählt meine individuelle, optimale Leistung.




Ganz schön arrogante Ansicht


----------



## Soul Rebel (6. März 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> wozu leichte bikeschuhe? wir reden hier über das bergradlen, genauer gesagt über das tourenradeln. es versteht sich von selbst, dass man normale MTB-schuhe hat und die halten dann auch was länger.


 
Anders rum ausgedrückt: du kannst auch einen AC mit nicht ganz so festen Schuhen fahren, bzw laufen. Ich habe recht günstige Shimano-Bike-Schuhe. Sind zwar auch keine Racer, aber Bergstiefel sind es auf keinen Fall. Geht alles, man bricht sich kein Bein damit und rutscht nicht ab. Ob es optimal ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Das größte Gefahrenpotential liegt mMn in der festen Verbindung. Wenn man nur Forstautobahnen fährt, ist das kein Problem. Sobald der AC aber traillastig wird, wie zB in den Dolomiten üblich, halte ich die ganze Einklickerei für absolut grenzwertig. Da kann man noch so oft sagen, dass man raus kommt. Wenn es einen aber deswegen erwischt, dann richtig.

PS: deine Komib-Pedale bin ich auch schon gefahren. In hakeligen Situationen, wo es schnell gehen mußte, hatte ich ständig die falsche Seite oben.


----------



## emvau (6. März 2009)

Soul Rebel schrieb:


> Da kann man noch so oft sagen, dass man raus kommt. Wenn es einen aber deswegen erwischt, dann richtig. [...]
> PS: deine Komib-Pedale bin ich auch schon gefahren. In hakeligen Situationen, wo es schnell gehen mußte, hatte ich ständig die falsche Seite oben.


hm... jeder biker baut irgendwann diverse stürze. ich persönlich bin noch immer aus den clickies rausgekommen. ANFANGS war das ein problem, aber da hab ich das pedal einfach lockerer eingestellt und erst nach und nach angezogen. das geht in fleisch und blut über, also imo kein grund zur sorge. 
dennoch clicke ich durchaus auch mal aus, etwa wenn es ausgesetzt daher kommt.

die probleme mit den combipedalen hatte ich ebenfalls.  aber auch hier gilt ANFANGS und mittlerweile fleisch und blut und bla...
ich halte mich übrigens grobmotorisch keineswegs für übermäßig begabt. 
hast du etwa zu wenig geduld gehabt? es hätte sich eventuell gelohnt.


----------



## subdiver (6. März 2009)

Mein Bike ist ein Marathon-Fully mit 100mm FW und 11,5 kg.
Damit fahre (und schiebe) ich in den Alpen fast Alles, auch einen AX.
Einziges Zugeständnis ist ein 640mm LowRiser für die Trails.

Meine (Race)Schuhe (mit Clickies) sind sehr leicht und steif (Sidi Bullet),
ich mag halt keine weichen und schweren Tourentreter.
Ok, bei Laufpassagen muss ich halt geringe Nachteile in Kauf nehmen.

Letztes Jahr bin ich in dieser Konstellation ca. 5.500 km und 120.000 Hm
damit in den Alpen problemlos unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## karstb (6. März 2009)

Soul Rebel schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Clickies fährst, darfst du Ersatzcleats nicht vergessen. Wenn du viel damit rumläufst, können leichte Bike-Schuhe auch schon nach einem AC hinüber sein. Sind halt Verschleißteile, wie ne Kette.


Bitte nicht übertreiben. Bei mir hat bisher jedes Paar Shimano Cleats mehrere Paar Schuhe überlebt (und ich habe die Schuhe erst dann weggeschmissen, als wirklich nichts mehr zu retten war). Eine Kette habe ich auch noch nie als Ersatzteil dabeigehabt.
Ansonsten schätze ich den geplanten AX als fahrtechnisch moderat ein und würde mit der gleichen Ausrüstung fahren wie zu Hause auch. Vorher mal ne Stunde in den Bikeschuhen laufen, um zu schauen, ob sie drücken oder scheuern.
Schrofenpass ist ca. 15-20 Minuten schieben, Rabbijoch noch weniger (bei gutem Krafteinsatz bergauf, ansonsten etwas mehr).  Einfach locker bleiben, ein AX ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Up&Down (6. März 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Nachteile (Schlüsselstellen nicht fahrbar, evtl niedrigerer Grenzbereich (Sicherheit), ...) die ich in den Bergabpassagen durch leichtes Material (vA Reifen) habe wären mir die vllt 30-40 Minuten die man auf ner Tagestour (>2000Hm) dadurch bergauf spart einfach nicht wert.




*DER EFFEKT DES BIKEGEWICHTS AUF DIE FAHRZEIT WIRD MEIST MASSIV ÜBERSCHÄTZT.*

faustregel ist 1 kg mehr bikegewicht = 1% mehr fahrzeit. das wird verständlicher, wenn man sich klar macht, dass das systemgewicht um die 100 kg liegt, 1 kg mehr also auch hier nur 1% mehr ist. z.b. 75 kg  Biker + 10 kg leichtes HT + 2 kg kleidung etc. am körper + 2 kg wasser + 6 kg rucksack = 95 kg.

bei einer strecke von 20 km und 10% steigung - also 2000 hm - bei einem 75 kg biker mit 20 kg last und 150 watt dauerleistung machen 2 kg mehr ca. 5 min aus (3:55 h statt 3:50). selbst bei einem enduro mit ca. 15 kg gewicht fallen die paar minuten kaum ins gewicht. immer vorausgesetzt, das fully ist ac-tauglich, also mit absenkbarer gabel und blockierbarem hinterbau sowie uphilltauglicher geo. 
beim tragen kommt das gewicht natürlich stärker zur wirkung. aber es wird eh zuviel getragen (meist kann man viel mehr schieben als tragen, echte männer machen das nur nicht, die tragen lieber )

wenn man auch mal leicht verblockte, steile trails bergauf fährt, hat das nicht blockierte fully den vorteil der besseren traktion: das hinterrad dreht weniger/später durch als beim ht. der entspannungsfaktor des fully sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. wer ht und fully im vergleich zig km grobschottrige und verblockte alpentrails am stück runtergefahren ist, weiß, was ich meine. noch deutlicher wird der unterschied, wenn das fully ein paar cm federweg mehr hat. da geht es nicht nur um mehr spaß, sondern um weniger schmerzen! defektanfälligkeit ist bei der ausgereiften technik mittlerweile nur ein theoretischer nachteil des fully. *ht macht also imho nur da wirklich sinn, wo es extrem zugeht was tages-hm und echte tragestecken angeht.  
*
ich bin überzeugt, dass der *unterschied eher in der fitness der biker *liegt: der fahrer des superleichten carbon-ht ist ja ohnehin der typ "fitf*cker", der auch im training mit wurstpelle und schweißtuch km und hm frisst wie nix. der lässige enduro-fahrer cruist im alltag hingegen meist weniger lange und dafür technischere trails auf und ab. DER unterschied macht sich beim ac dann WIRKLICH bemerkbar.

hier links zu formeln und rechner.


----------



## jan84 (6. März 2009)

Up&Down schrieb:


> *DER EFFEKT DES BIKEGEWICHTS AUF DIE FAHRZEIT WIRD MEIST MASSIV ÜBERSCHÄTZT.*
> [...]
> wenn man auch mal leicht verblockte, steile trails bergauf fährt, hat das nicht blockierte fully den vorteil der besseren traktion: das hinterrad dreht weniger/später durch als beim ht. der entspannungsfaktor des fully sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. wer ht und fully im vergleich zig km grobschottrige und verblockte alpentrails am stück runtergefahren ist, weiß, was ich meine. noch deutlicher wird der unterschied, wenn das fully ein paar cm federweg mehr hat. da geht es nicht nur um mehr spaß, sondern um weniger schmerzen! defektanfälligkeit ist bei der ausgereiften technik mittlerweile nur ein theoretischer nachteil des fully. *ht macht also imho nur da wirklich sinn, wo es extrem zugeht was tages-hm und echte tragestecken angeht.
> *
> ...



Ich bezog mich weniger aufs konkrete Gewicht, sondern gerade auf die Reifen. Da geht das ja meistens noch mit einem höheren Rollwiderstand einher, was dann unterm Strich schon bisschen mehr ausmacht über ne Woche, aber wie gesagt, lieber bergauf minimalst langsamer, dafür bergab viel mehr Spaß.

Mit mehr Federweg geht imho der Spaßfaktor irgendwann auch wieder runter, klar entspannter ist es aber. 
Ob Fahrtechnik oder Kondition wichtiger ist hängt genauso massiv von der Routenwahl ab wie die Materialwahl. 
Genauso redet man hier mit "viel Federweg", "technisch schwierigen Passagen" und "konditionell harten Etappen" oft auch massiv aneinander vorbei. 

*Gerade vorm "ersten Mal" Alpencross sollte man sich einfach weniger Gedanken machen und fahren*, die meisten hier diskutierten Fragen (von der Routenauswahl mal abgesehen) erübrigens sich mit ein wenig Erfahrung. Vielleicht sollten einige (auf niemanden jetzt konkret bezogen) auch einfach die Erwartungen an den Bike-Urlaub nicht unbedingt ins unermessliche Schrauben und maximal den sportlichen Ehrgeiz mit in den Urlaub nehmen, der Wettbewerbssinn kann mit den Gels zuhause bleiben . 

Gescheite Reifen und ne entspannte Geometrie => passt. 

grüße
jan


----------



## subdiver (7. März 2009)

Ich wundere mich immer, was man Alles für einen Alpen-X beachten soll 

Wir sind fast jedes WE in den Alpen unterwegs und fahren ca. 60-80 km Touren 
mit ca. 2.000-2.500 Hm an einem Tag.
Ein Alpen-X ist nur eine Aneinanderreihung von 5-6 Tagestouren,
in einem relativ dichtbesiedelten Gebiet.

Das Einzige was wir für den Alpen-X gegenüber unseren alltäglichen Touren ändern, 
ist der größere Rucksack.
Also einfach mal losfahren, den Alpen-X genießen und nicht soviel darüber nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (7. März 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Das Einzige was wir für den Alpen-X gegenüber unseren alltäglichen Touren ändern,
> ist der größere Rucksack.
> Also einfach mal losfahren, den Alpen-X genießen und nicht soviel darüber nachdenken.


ja stimmt....

....aaaaber. du bist oberbayer, deine jahresleistung ist enorm und du bist damit permanent im training. völlig klar, dass sich ein preisss mit weniger leistung mehr gedanken macht.


----------



## subdiver (7. März 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> ja stimmt....
> 
> ....aaaaber. du bist oberbayer, deine jahresleistung ist enorm und du bist damit permanent im training. völlig klar, dass sich ein preisss mit weniger leistung mehr gedanken macht.



Es gibt genügend Preiß´n (leider  ) die besser im Training sind.
Zudem bin ich mit 46 auch nicht mehr der Frischeste


----------



## Soul Rebel (7. März 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> ja stimmt....
> 
> ....aaaaber. du bist oberbayer, deine jahresleistung ist enorm und du bist damit permanent im training. völlig klar, dass sich ein preisss mit weniger leistung mehr gedanken macht.



Seine Jahresleistung ist nicht enorm, sondern normal für jemanden, der Nahe der Alpen wohnt und gerne biked.

Und komme mir nicht mit "preiss". Bin selbst einer und erlebe jedes Wochenende in der Saison zB im Karwendel wie manch verfetteter Bayer sich auf seinem Radl abmüht.


----------



## emvau (7. März 2009)

Soul Rebel schrieb:


> Seine Jahresleistung ist nicht enorm, sondern normal für jemanden, der Nahe der Alpen wohnt und gerne biked.


na "normal" ist das sicherlich nicht. hier hat die saison nicht wirklich mehr als 6 monate (oder zähltst du skihöhenmeter dazu?). das heißt dann rund 20000hm pro monat. das haben 90% der biker hier sicherlich nicht. 
aber lassen wir das, das ist ja nun wirklich nicht mehr ontopic.

ich persönlich mache mir bei wesentlich weniger jahresleistung auch nicht so viele gedanken über einen cross. "einfach machen" stimmt schon irgendwie. ein wie auch immer gearteter materialfetischismus ist doch relativ irrelevant.


----------



## Matze. (8. März 2009)

> bei einer strecke von 20 km und 10% steigung - also 2000 hm - bei einem 75 kg biker mit 20 kg last und 150 watt dauerleistung machen 2 kg mehr ca. 5 min aus (3:55 h statt 3:50). selbst bei einem enduro mit ca. 15 kg gewicht fallen die paar minuten kaum ins gewicht




Das stimmt aber nur, wenn du von unten weg ein unterschiedliches Tempo fährst (bei gleichem Trainingsstand). Wenn beide zusammen hochkurbeln kommt einer ganz entspannt an, der andere könnte nach 75% der Strecke einen Leistungseinbruch erleben




> ich bin überzeugt, dass der unterschied eher in der fitness der biker liegt: der fahrer des superleichten carbon-ht ist ja ohnehin der typ "fitf*cker", der auch im training mit wurstpelle und schweißtuch km und hm frisst wie nix. der lässige enduro-fahrer cruist im alltag hingegen meist weniger lange und dafür technischere trails auf und ab. DER unterschied macht sich beim ac dann WIRKLICH bemerkbar.



Der Unterschied wird sicher am meisten ausmachen, da hast Du vollkommen recht.


----------



## Soul Rebel (8. März 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> "einfach machen" stimmt schon irgendwie. ein wie auch immer gearteter materialfetischismus ist doch relativ irrelevant.



Stimmt, sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Harry_I (9. März 2009)

Einfach machen hört sich einfach an!

Trotzdem muss und werde ich mir einige Gedanken über Ausrüstung und Material machen. Da die FAQs auf den Transalp-Seiten auch nicht alle Fragen beantworten, ist ein Forum wie dieses natürlich gut geeignet um Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Gibt es vielleicht einen Thread über die grundsätzliche Diskussion zu Ausstattung und Material? Hier ging es ja in erster Linie um die Fahrradwahl.

Ich habe mich also für Klickis entschieden (Danke noch mal für die versch. Meinungen), obwohl ein TransAlp-Bericht http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/2000/transalp_2000.html (Im Jahr 2000 auf ähnlicher Route bei Dauerregen) schon Zweifel aufkommen lassen könnten. 

Rucksack-Neukauf steht auch noch an. Wie sind hier Eure Erfahrungen? Lieber völlig wasserdicht (z.B. Ortlieb) oder trockene Wechselsachen in Plastikbeutel und nur wasserabweisenden Rucksack (Deuter)?

Rückennetz oder Polsterung?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2009)

Elmar fährt in den Alpen immer mit Turnschuhen und Pedalhaken. Einen Vorteil hat das ja: Man spart sich ein paar Latschen extra mitzunehmen und muss nicht abends auch noch mit den Radlschuhen essen gehen. Mit Pedalhaken würd ich mich z.B. im Leben nie fahren trauen, genau dieselben Ängste, die viele mit den Cleats haben. Geschmackssache eben...


----------



## Deine Muta (9. März 2009)

Wie bei allen Sachen für einen AC kommt es aufs Gewicht an. Die Deuter gibt es schon recht leicht, wobei andere Marken noch leichtere Produkte im Sortiment haben. Ich selbst fahre mit dem Deuter und dem darin befindlichen Regenschutz. Außerdem habe ich meine Sachen noch in Müll- und Zip-Beuteln verpackt. Habe keine Probleme damit, selbst bei extremen Dauerregen.

Vollständig wasserdichter Rucksack wird zu schwer sein. Auch solltest du unbedingt auf ordentliche Tragessysteme achten. Die hat der Deuter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2009)

Rucksack hab ich den Vaude Alpine Air, also den mit dem Netz. Für mich passt der perfekt, besser als Deuter. Du musst einfach probieren, welcher dir besser taugt, also nicht einfach im Netz bestellen. Mir z.B. schneiden die Deuters im Schulterbereich ein, auch die Damenmodelle. Das Argument, die Air-Modell von Vaude würden auf Trails leicht rutschen, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Lediglich die Helmhalterung finde ich nicht sehr gelungen, da ist der Deuter klar besser. Wenn du aber den Helm immer auf dem Kopf hast, kannst sie auch wegpacken. Mir stört daran, dass man bei BergabTRAGEstrecken leicht darin mit der Sattelnase hängenbleibt, wenn sie schon bißl ausgeleiert ist. Leider ist Deuter bei den kleineren Rucksäcken auch auf diese bescheuerte Helmhalterung umgestiegen. Ist wahrscheinlich einfach billiger in der Herstellung.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. März 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Elmar fährt in den Alpen immer mit Turnschuhen und Pedalhaken. Einen Vorteil hat das ja: Man spart sich ein paar Latschen extra mitzunehmen und muss nicht abends auch noch mit den Radlschuhen essen gehen. Mit Pedalhaken würd ich mich z.B. im Leben nie fahren trauen, genau dieselben Ängste, die viele mit den Cleats haben. Geschmackssache eben...



naja, nennen wir's leichte trekkingschuhe ... früher waren's in der tat aber einfach turnschuhe + pedalhaken.

seit der transalp 2007 (neues bike) fahre ich nun aber nicht mehr mit pedalhaken sondern mit plattformpedalen.

im nachhinein frage ich mich, warum ich all die jahre mit pedalhaken gefahren bin  wenn die pedale guten halt bieten, ist's schon besser bei kniffligen stellen, weil man sehr schnell vom pedal kommt und nicht hängen bleiben kann ...

clickies habe ich nur am hardtail, zu trainingszwecken in den heimischen gefilden ...


----------



## Harry_I (12. März 2009)

Nächstes Ausstattungsdetail:

Verstellbare Sattelstütze:




Stell ich mir irgendwie gut vor, wenn man vor einem Trail den Sattel mal schnell um 125mm tiefer stellt und dann bei den Abfahrten auch wirklich hinter den Sattel kommt. (ohne abzusteigen, ohne auszuklicken)

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Teil.  - beim Alpencross?


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. März 2009)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Bei unserer Transalp im Sommer ist mein Bro' mit einem komplett ungefederten Bike mit Felgenbremsen gefahren (fährt sonst nur Rennrad), und er ist Prima über die Alpen gekommen.



*Das* ist wirklich interessant. Fahre nämlich auch ein preiswertes Starrbike mit Deore-Gruppe. Bevor ich mir das zusammengeschraubt habe, haben mir alle Bekannten mit Fullies und Hardtails gesagt, daß ich damit hier (= Teutoburger Wald) nicht weit kommen würde. Klar rappelt es oft ganz schön bei holprigen Abfahrten, aber die sind hier ja nicht so lang und ich habe ungefedert bisher überhaupt kein Probleme gehabt.

In die Alpen würde ich mich mit dem Teil nicht trauen, weil ich da schon ziemliche Schauermärchen gehört habe. Klar wird es Abfahrten geben, da fallen einem mit Starrgabel die Zähne aus dem Mund - aber das dürfte ja nicht überall der Fall sein.

Welche Route mit welchen Pässen seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## RagazziFully (13. März 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Klar wird es Abfahrten geben, da fallen einem mit Starrgabel die Zähne aus dem Mund - aber das dürfte ja nicht überall der Fall sein.
> 
> Welche Route mit welchen Pässen seid ihr denn gefahren?



Wir sind ziemlich genau die Route gefahren die Harry_I weiter oben gepostet hat.. da waren schon stellen dabei wo es echt ungemütlich wird so ganz ohne Federung.. aber im Grunde ist das kein Problem, mein Bruder hatte Ergon Griffe dran und dicke Maxxis-Schlappen dann geht das.. Man muss halt gezwungenermassen langsamer fahren oder absteigen wenn es zu verblockt wird. 

Also er ist prima über die Alpen gekommen damit, und dass obwohl er vorher noch nie auf einem MTB gesessen hat geschweige jemals mit einem Rad im Gelände gewesen ist. Eine kleine Vorbereitungstour im Deister, sonst nur Rennrad!

Ich würde auch jederzeit mit nem Deore-Starrbike fahren. Solange das Bike geländetauglich (=MTB) und technisch in Ordnung ist, ist der Rest eigentlich egal.. Es kommt nicht so sehr aufs Material an.. Am wichtigsten ist eine gewisse Grundfitness auf dem Bike und ein wenig Durchhaltevermögen. Auch dieses ganze gehype um monatelanges gezieltes Vorbereitungstraining ist völlig übertrieben, solange man nicht die letzte Couchkartoffel ist. Das ist kein Ironman und auch kein Survival-Abenteuer! Ich hab anderthalb Monate vor der Transalp aufgehört zu rauchen und bin ein paar 70-100km-Touren mit schwerem Rucksack gefahren um mich dran zu gewöhnen, fertig..


----------



## r o b (13. März 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Nächstes Ausstattungsdetail:
> 
> Verstellbare Sattelstütze:
> 
> ...


 
Dass der Sattel bei schweren Abfahrten runter muss, ist klar. Es reicht aber vollkommen aus, wenn du das mit einem normalen Schnellspanner erledigst, du bist ja nicht auf der Flucht. Achte lieber auf geringes Gewicht bei Sattel, Stütze und Spanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (13. März 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Nächstes Ausstattungsdetail:
> Verstellbare Sattelstütze:
> [...]
> Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit so einem Teil.  - beim Alpencross?


sorry, aber jetzt übertreibst du wirklich... 
schade, dass ich nichts zu verkaufen habe. man könnte es dir sicherlich aufschwatzen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. März 2009)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Wir sind ziemlich genau die Route gefahren die Harry_I weiter oben gepostet hat.. da waren schon stellen dabei wo es echt ungemütlich wird so ganz ohne Federung.. aber im Grunde ist das kein Problem, mein Bruder hatte Ergon Griffe dran und dicke Maxxis-Schlappen dann geht das.



Habe mir auch Ergons gekauft (GX2 mit Hörnchen) und außerdem einen stärker gekröpften Lenker (Salsa Moto Ace Flatbar 17º). Wenn man komplett starr fährt, kommt der Auswahl von Lenker und Griffen eine ganz andere Bedeutung zu. Mit der obengenannten Kombination kann ich die Schläge vom Vorderrad viel besser aufnehmen als mit runden Griffen und den üblichen 6º Lenkern.

Im Moment fahre ich vorne noch einen 2,25" Albert - auf meinen Felgen mit 19 mm Innenmaß macht ein breiterer Reifen nicht viel Sinn.

In Zukunft werde ich aber auf Mavic EX721 Felgen umrüsten - dann kommt vorne eine Fat Albert 2,4" drauf, den kann ich dann schön mit 1,5 bar fahren


----------



## r o b (13. März 2009)

Wargum gönnst du dir nicht einfach eine ordentliche Rock-Shox-Gabel? Sicherer ist es alle male.


----------



## gary.fischer (13. März 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind letztes Jahr unsere erste Transalp gefahren. Drei Hardtails (1*Canyon, 1*Cube, 1*gary fisher). Gewicht der Räder von <11 kg bis zu etwas über 12 kg. Der mit dem schwersten Rad war bergan meist als erster oben,  aber bei weitem nicht als erster unten.
Wenn man etwas Fahrtechnik hat, bringt das schon Spaß...
Die Technik ist heutzutage sehr robust. Wir hatten nur eine Panne, ein aufgeschlitzter NN. Glücklicherweise hatte der einzige Teilnehmer, der einen Ersatzmantel mithatte diese Panne. 
Ansonsten haben wir nur die Ketten geölt und an einem Rad waren die Bremsbeläge fällig. Das war aber schon vorher klar und so war mein Kumpel vorbereitet. 
Ich würde bei dem Rad auf Komponenten nicht unter LX / SLX achten. Die sind deutlich robuster als DEORE. Wobei die DEORE Bremse vollkommen ausreicht (180er Scheibe bei Gewicht von 75 - Fahrer und Rucksack).
Ein Fully habe ich eigentlich nicht vermisst.

Ach so. Eine Verstellbare Sattelstütze finde ich für den Zweck etwas übertrieben...

Wir haben uns übrigens eine einfache Vorgabe gemacht, um die ganze Aktion zu überstehen. PULS nicht über 150. Da fährt man ganz gemütlich und ist nach dem dritten Tag noch fit. Wir haben zwar immer länger gebraucht als ALBI (nach seinen Vorgaben sind wir die Strecke gefahren - Imsterberg-Bodenalpe(1)-Fimberpass-Scoul-St.Maria(2)-Döss Radond-Bormio-Val Rezzalo (La Baita-das Highlight)(3)-Gavia Pass-Ponte di Legno-Passo Tonale-Dimaro(4)-Madonna di Campilio-Passo Bregn de l'ors Dasindo-Tenno-Riva-Torbole(5)), das ist im Juli kein Problem. Wir sind z.B: in St. Maria erst um 20:00 gewesen. Da die Übernachtung vor gebucht war, kein Problem. Am letzten Tag sind wir von Dimaro bis zum Gardasee durchgefahren, das haben alle gut überstanden.


----------



## emvau (13. März 2009)

deore gruppe hat früher zu felgenbremsenzeiten auch gereicht. die sind ebenso robust wie xt nur etwas schwerer. allein die bremshebel bekamen mit der zeit etwas spiel.zu scheibenbremsen kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich noch nie eine gefahren bin. meine frau hat nun eine avid 7, aber die ist erst ein jahr alt.

ich finde: lieber fully als scheibenbremse. wenn hardtail, dann lieber ohne federgabel. ich hasse es wenn vorne sanft gefedert wird und hinten raus der tritt in den allerwertesten erfolgt. das betrifft alle hardtails aber auch schlecht zusammengestellte fullys (z.b das cube ams125 mit 140er fox talas/ ein solches musste ich mir - wie hier schon geschrieben- wegen bruch der kettenstrebe 2008 leihen). letztendlich ist das aber eine geschmacksache. 

ich denke, dass ich einen mittelschweren alpencross mit deoregruppe und starrgabel genießen könnte. ich nehme aber lieber mein 100er vorne wie hinten  (mit felgenbremse!!!).


----------



## gary.fischer (13. März 2009)

deore gruppe hat früher zu felgenbremsenzeiten auch gereicht. die sind ebenso robust wie xt nur etwas schwerer. 

-> An meinem Rad sind XT-Teile die bestimmt 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Deore - Komponenten würden nicht so lange leben. Obwohl vielleicht würden sie noch leben, aber nicht mehr so funktionieren wie sie sollen. 

ich finde: lieber fully als scheibenbremse. wenn hardtail, dann lieber ohne federgabel.ich hasse es wenn vorne sanft gefedert wird und hinten raus der tritt in den allerwertesten erfolgt. 

-> Da muss man(n) halt mal den Hintern hochkriegen 

ich denke, dass ich einen mittelschweren alpencross mit deoregruppe und starrgabel genießen könnte.

-> Wenn die Deore nicht älter als 3 Jahre ist, sehe ich auch kein Problem (Bremse ausgenommen...). 

 ich nehme aber lieber mein 100er vorne wie hinten  (mit felgenbremse!!!).

-> Na dann viel Spaß bei Mistwetter. Obwohl Du bestimmt einfach etwas langsamer fährst und dann geht das schon...Ich möchte die Scheibe nicht missen. Die Bremsleistung ist mindestens (gefühlt) viermal so stark und das entspannt gewaltig...


----------



## emvau (13. März 2009)

gary.fischer schrieb:


> An meinem Rad sind XT-Teile die bestimmt 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Deore - Komponenten würden nicht so lange leben. Obwohl vielleicht würden sie noch leben, aber nicht mehr so funktionieren wie sie sollen.


die deore komponenten waren acht jahre auf dem rad meiner frau, bis die felgenbremse langsam leichtes spiel bekam. jetzt tun sie seit 2 jahren täglich (salz und schnee!) am stadtrad ihren dienst und das stets zuverlässig. aber ich würde mir bei einer neuanschaffung sram 7-gruppe oder darüber kaufen. die schalten noch genauer und halten auch.



gary.fischer schrieb:


> -> Na dann viel Spaß bei Mistwetter. Obwohl Du bestimmt einfach etwas langsamer fährst und dann geht das schon...Ich möchte die Scheibe nicht missen. Die Bremsleistung ist mindestens (gefühlt) viermal so stark und das entspannt gewaltig...


im mistwetter ist der limitierende faktor auch bei einer felgenbremse die traktion. das ist wirklich ein der werbeindustrie nachgeplappertes vorurteil. in der theorie mag das stimmen, in der praxis ist das aber nur selten relevant (z.b. bei schneeausfahrten).


----------



## Up&Down (14. März 2009)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Ich würde auch jederzeit mit nem Deore-Starrbike fahren. Solange das Bike geländetauglich (=MTB) und technisch in Ordnung ist, ist der Rest eigentlich egal..



Naja, es kommt immer drauf an, worauf es dir drauf ankommt ...  Die ersten Alpencrosser sind starr drüber, die Moser-Guides vom Garda-See zeugen von dieser Zeit.

Da werden dann aber auch Uphills als fahrbar beschrieben, die heute jeder schiebt, während Abfahrten als "pervers" beschrieben werden, die man mit heutigem Freeride-Gefährt im Sitzen locker abreitet.

Es bleibt also alles beim Alten: Uphill und Downhill sind Feinde, und wer mit 15 cm Sattelüberhöhung, 15 cm Vorbau, Canti-Bremsen und Starrgabel die perversesten Uphills meistert, quält sich bergab - und umgekehrt.

Anders als vor 20 Jahren haben wir aber heute die Wahl!


----------



## emvau (14. März 2009)

Up&Down schrieb:


> Anders als vor 20 Jahren haben wir aber heute die Wahl!


jaschon und das ist auch gut so. aber die allermeisten biker haben zu viel von allem. BIKE und co machen halt geil. das verändert den markt dahingehend, dass ich praktich  kein tourenfully mit felgenbremse mehr bekomme. was für ein unsinn. damit habe ich eben keine wahl mehr und die händler erzählen den unsinn aucn nocn weiter.
die verzögerung einer 200er-scheibe bringst du in den alpen so gut wie nie auf den boden, weil einfach vorher die räder durchdrehen. das gilt auch für meine hs33 und zwar besonders auf schwierigem und geröllhaltigem untergrund. bei asphalt (ok, vielleicht noch auf slickrock in moab) schaut das freilich anders aus.

dass ich nicht so viel federweg brauche ,liegt wohl daran, dass ich bei "meinen persönlichen schwierigkeitsgraden" mittlerweile einfach trialmäßiger fahre. da ist ein langer radstand (sprich viel federweg) schlicht unhandlich. 
das tuxerjoch ist so eine abfahrt. einige wenige nutzen da ihre federwege und bügeln in den leichteren passagen entsprechend speedig drüber. das hat imo mit FAHREN wenig zu tun. bei mir geht das dann langsamer, eben trialmäßiger. ich persönlich finde das einfach stilvoller.  
außerdem fahre ich grundsätzlich trailschonend, wenn räder durchdrehen, ärgere ich mich über mich selbst. auch das ist eine stilfrage. wozu dann  noch fette scheiben?


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (14. März 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> *Das* ist wirklich interessant. Fahre nämlich auch ein preiswertes Starrbike mit Deore-Gruppe. Bevor ich mir das zusammengeschraubt habe, haben mir alle Bekannten mit Fullies und Hardtails gesagt, daß ich damit hier (= Teutoburger Wald) nicht weit kommen würde. Klar rappelt es oft ganz schön bei holprigen Abfahrten, aber die sind hier ja nicht so lang und ich habe ungefedert bisher überhaupt kein Probleme gehabt.
> 
> In die Alpen würde ich mich mit dem Teil nicht trauen [...]



Dazu zitiere ich jetzt auch mal jemanden - Achim Zahn beschreibt in seinem Buch 'Alpencross' auf Seite 210 folgende Begegnung:
[einsetzender Schneesturm] Wir müssen rüber über den Col de la Seigne, bevor er unbegehbar wird. [...] Endlich erkenne ich die Konturen eines riesigen Steinmannes, endlich die Passhöhe. Daneben bewegt sich etwas. "Bonjour" schreit der Biker, der uns am Sattel entgegenkommt, in den fauchenden Wind. Er sieht aus wie ein Gespenst mit kurzer Hose, kurzärmeligem Trikot und SPD-Schuhen, die fast im Schnee versinken. Auf der Schulter edelstes Titan mit Starrgabel und Crossmax-Leichtlaufrädern. [...] kommt von Nizza und will zum Genfer See. Er folgt der Route des Fernwanderweges GR5.

Kommt mir persönlich jetzt auch nicht exotischer vor als all die peinlichen Neo-Luis-Trenker-Figuren auf den Mountainbikes - und, wie man sieht, es geht auch ganz anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasheidelber (14. März 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> deore gruppe hat früher zu felgenbremsenzeiten auch gereicht. die sind ebenso robust wie xt nur etwas schwerer. allein die bremshebel bekamen mit der zeit etwas spiel.zu scheibenbremsen kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich noch nie eine gefahren bin. meine frau hat nun eine avid 7, aber die ist erst ein jahr alt.
> 
> ich finde: lieber fully als scheibenbremse. wenn hardtail, dann lieber ohne federgabel. ich hasse es wenn vorne sanft gefedert wird und hinten raus der tritt in den allerwertesten erfolgt. das betrifft alle hardtails aber auch schlecht zusammengestellte fullys (z.b das cube ams125 mit 140er fox talas/ ein solches musste ich mir - wie hier schon geschrieben- wegen bruch der kettenstrebe 2008 leihen). letztendlich ist das aber eine geschmacksache.
> 
> ich denke, dass ich einen mittelschweren alpencross mit deoregruppe und starrgabel genießen könnte. ich nehme aber lieber mein 100er vorne wie hinten  (mit felgenbremse!!!).



Felgenbremsen sind einfach und robust, der große Vorteil ist, daß die kein Öl verlieren oder sonstige unreparierbare Defekte auf der Tour bekommen. Bin damit auch schon über die Alpen. 

Allerdings kann es ein Problem geben: Die Überhitzung der Felge auf langen Abfahrten mit der Gefahr, daß der Reifen Schaden nimmt. Auf einer Abfahrt war meine Felge so heiß, daß ich sie nicht mehr anfassen konnte. Ab wann der Reifen wirklich Schaden nimmt kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich habe damals sicherheitshalber eine längere Kühlpause gemacht. Das wäre bei Scheibenbremsen so nicht notwendig gewesen.


----------



## Matze. (15. März 2009)

> Ich würde bei dem Rad auf Komponenten nicht unter LX / SLX achten. Die sind deutlich robuster als DEORE. Wobei die DEORE Bremse vollkommen ausreicht (180er Scheibe bei Gewicht von 75 - Fahrer und Rucksack).
> Ein Fully habe ich eigentlich nicht vermisst.




Was laberst du eigentlich daher als ob die Deore Teile schlecht wären



> BIKE und co machen halt geil. das verändert den markt dahingehend, dass ich praktich kein tourenfully mit felgenbremse mehr bekomme. was für ein unsinn. damit habe ich eben keine wahl mehr und die händler erzählen den unsinn aucn nocn weiter




Dem würde ich entschieden widersprechen, es ist kein Problem noch ein Fully mit V-Brake zu bekommen, oder eines darauf umzurüsten, auch wenn ich es für den größten Blödsinn ansehe den man tun kann



> die verzögerung einer 200er-scheibe bringst du in den alpen so gut wie nie auf den boden, weil einfach vorher die räder durchdrehen. das gilt auch für meine hs33



Schon mal was von Dosierung gehört




> Felgenbremsen sind einfach und robust, der große Vorteil ist, daß die kein Öl verlieren oder sonstige unreparierbare Defekte auf der Tour bekommen. Bin damit auch schon über die Alpen.



Ich bin mit beidem schon über die Alpen, aber die Disc hat quasi alle Vorteile in einem, bessere Dosierbarkeit, höhere Bremsleistung, kein Schlauchplatzer, kein Leistungsverlust bei Nässe oder gar Schnee eine gute Disc ist robuster, da reißt kein Zug, da schmirgelt kein Belag, warum also eine V-Brake benutzen wegen des Gewichtes oder wegen des Preises
Sicher ist es auch möglich ungefedert und ohne gescheite Bremsen über die Alpen zu kommen, man kann aber auch ohne Klospülung und ohne Heizung leben aber wer will das


----------



## emvau (15. März 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Dem würde ich entschieden widersprechen, es ist kein Problem noch ein Fully mit V-Brake zu bekommen, oder eines darauf umzurüsten, auch wenn ich es für den größten Blödsinn ansehe den man tun kann


also ich kenne eigentlich nur noch zwei rahmen. das ist der kinesis viergelenker und ein lokaler dealer in münchen (pakka). alle anderen kann ich dann auch nicht umrüsten, denn die aufnahme dafür fehlt. aber umrüsten ist ohnehin unsinn. eine felgenbremse hat im reinen bremsverhalten keine vorteile. meine aussag ist, dass eine scheibe kaum vorteile hat.  
welcher geht denn noch?




Matze. schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Dosierung gehört


ein gut eingestellte zugbremse lässt sich ebenfalls bestens dosieren, eine hs33 sogar besser als viele scheibenbremsen. aber an diesem verkäufergelaber ist zumindest manchmal was dran, das gebe ich zu.


schlauchplatzer gibt's übrigens schon lange nichte mehr. hohlkammerfelgen werden heiß, aber nicht da, wo der schlauch anliegt. bevor ein schlauch wegen hitze platzt, bekommt der scheibenbremser fading, da wette ich drauf!


----------



## Matze. (15. März 2009)

> welcher geht denn noch?




Weiß ich nicht, ich suche ja nicht danach



> ein gut eingestellte zugbremse lässt sich ebenfalls bestens dosieren, eine hs33 sogar besser als viele scheibenbremsen. aber an diesem verkäufergelaber ist zumindest manchmal was dran, das gebe ich zu.




Selbst meine Avid V-Brake die ja als sehr gut gilt, macht wesentlich mehr Arbeit in Punkto Einstellung als meine Deore Disc, die Dosierung bei der V-Brake ist für mich immer schlechter.




> schlauchplatzer gibt's übrigens schon lange nichte mehr. hohlkammerfelgen werden heiß, aber nicht da, wo der schlauch anliegt. bevor ein schlauch wegen hitze platzt, bekommt der scheibenbremser fading, da wette ich drauf!



Ich habe es 2003 zum letzten mal geschafft, komischerweise bin ich da auch das letzte mal V-Brake in den Alpen gefahren...


----------



## gary.fischer (15. März 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was laberst du eigentlich daher als ob die Deore Teile schlecht wären



Ich mag solche Diskussionen eigentlich nicht so, habe aber meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich bin schon lange Zeit mit Fahrrad unterwegs und da lernt man... Wir waren mal im Urlaub und da habe ich mir auf dem Bauernhof ein Rad ausgeliehen. Komplett Deore. Die Kiste hat schön geklappert. Die Komponenten waren einfach ausgeschlagen. Vielleicht war die Qualität damals noch nicht so gut. Aber das hat meine Meinung in dem Moment bestätigt. Nach meinen Erfahrungen fängt "unkaputtbar" bei LX / SLX an. Vielleicht irre ich mich ja und die Deore-Komponenten sind tatsächlich besser geworden. Die Deore-Disc ist tatsächlich in Ordnung, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## emvau (16. März 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Selbst meine Avid V-Brake die ja als sehr gut gilt, macht wesentlich mehr Arbeit in Punkto Einstellung als meine Deore Disc, die Dosierung bei der V-Brake ist für mich immer schlechter.


hm ja.... seilzüge lassen sehr schnell nach. ich denke, dass die viel gerühmte "dosierbarkeit" mit hydraulik zu tun hat. die vermittelt ein subjektives gefühl von genauigkeit und beständigkeit, weil sich nichts längen kann und weniger kraftaufwand in der bedienung vonnöten ist. ich finde deshalb meine hs33 ebenso gut dosierbar wie jede scheibe, die ich bislang gefahren bin (XT, deore, avid 7).
aber dieses unseres scharmützel ist schlicht irrelevant, denn der konsument kann heute (bei den fullys) praktisch nicht mehr wählen.

dein schlauchplatzer sollte normalerweise eine andere ursache gehabt haben.

und deore ist wohl in erster linie einfach nur schwerer. ich habe auch schon xt-bremshebel mit spiel gesehen. subjektiv machen mir aber sram-kompoonenten vieler jahre einen relativ besseren eindruck. ich finde sie sinniger im design, aber auch das ist eine geschmacksfrage. ich fahre an meinem rad als einzige shimano-parts nur noch xt-naben xt-tretlager und eine uralt lx-kurbel.


----------



## Matze. (16. März 2009)

> und deore ist wohl in erster linie einfach nur schwerer.





So siehts aus, bei mir halten die ewig.




> subjektiv machen mir aber sram-kompoonenten vieler jahre einen relativ besseren eindruck. ich finde sie sinniger im design, aber auch das ist eine geschmacksfrage.




Mir gefallen die Sram Teile auch besser, vor allem die knackige Schaltung, leider kann ich mich mit den Triggern nicht anfreunden, außerdem sind sie auch noch einiges teurer.


----------



## besos (16. März 2009)

Also mein Argument beim Umstieg auf Disc (Marta) waren ja der ständige Verschleiß von teuren Felgen und die dann wieder notwendige Einspeicherei. Ich weiß nicht wie's euch geht, aber das schlimmste Geräusch ist ne Felgenbremse bei Regenfahrt (wenn man bremst natürlich).

Ganz nebenbei gabs dann noch so positive Effekte wie einfache Dosierbarkeit, gleichbleibende Bremsleistung, kleine Handkräfte, kein Zuggefette oder Austausch des selbigen 
Von den Horrorgeschichten wie Quitschen oder Schleifen bin ich verschont geblieben. Fahr jetzt fast eine komplette Saison (inkl. Urlaub, AX, um beim Thema zu bleiben) und hab noch keine Nachteile gehabt. Bin nur überrascht, daß die Beläge auch recht schnell verschleißen, laß die jetzt aber länger drin wie vorgeschrieben 

PS: Mein Händler war lange Zeit gegen Discbreaks, aber jetzt fährt er selber welche (am HT).


----------



## r o b (16. März 2009)

besos schrieb:


> Bin nur überrascht, daß die Beläge auch recht schnell verschleißen, laß die jetzt aber länger drin wie vorgeschrieben


 


Wenn die runter sind, musst du wechseln. Vorher nicht. Ich fahr die Teile, bis der Belag vollständig ab ist und es ein metallisches Geräusch gibt. Da ich immer einen Satz Beläge dabei habe, ist das unproblematisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (16. März 2009)

Versuche aber mal die Sicherungs-Inbus-Schraube der Marta zu öffnen!
Unterwegs hätte ich das nicht geschafft! War einfach zu fest für den kleinen 2mm Inbus. Zumindest am Hinterrad war diese fest. Nur mit zusätzlich Zange auf der Gegenseite konnte ich sie aufbekommen.

Original sind die Martas ja mit den Performance - Belägen ausgerüstet. Mein Händler empfahl mir Fremdhersteller (sind zwar nicht viel billiger sollen aber länger halten und bremsen bist jetzt genau so gut). Ich habe jetzt hinten BBB (die blauen) drin.

Habe eben mal vorn die Schraube versucht, diese würde sich unterwegs öffnen lassen.

Kann man das metallische Geräusch von z.B. schleifen durch Dreck unterscheiden? - Ich schätze mal schon, die Bremswirkung dürfte auch nachlassen?

Laut der gelben Verschleißanzeige müsste ich vorne die Beläge ebenfalls ersetzen. Hier hätte ich Cool-Stop bereits griffbereit.


----------



## jan84 (16. März 2009)

Die Bremswirkung lässt wenn der Belag wirklich runter ist nach und das Geräusch erkennst du auch sehr deutlich . Verfahre seit 2 Jahren nach der gleichen Taktik wenn net vorher mal öl in den belägen landet. 

grüße
Jan


----------

